# Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge 2012



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2011)

This challenge is for everyone who wants to focus on healthier ends. We know our hair is always growing and that healthy ends are key to retention.

If you 
1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
2. have ends that are dry, brittle, bushy
3. have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle
4. have breakage you just want to get rid of
5. or fill in the blank

this challenge is for you.

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
2. Current Hair Length
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started. 

Retention is an ongoing thing so if you join please be committed to updating us either WEEKLY/BIWEEKLY so we can share what is working, not working and any ideas.

*Challengers*
 Poranges
 HautePinkHeels
 LuvlyRain3
 B_Phlyy
 leona2025
 divachyk
 NewHairWOWeave
 Aggie
 Carrie_A
 Khaiya
 greenandchic
 faithVA
 Chaosbutterfly
 Royalq
 Kamilla16
 Victorian
 sqzbly1908
 djkforeal
 silenttullip
 DaDragonPrincess
 Nightingale
 LexiKing
 NappyNelle
 youwillrise


----------



## Poranges (Dec 30, 2011)

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
-Relaxed

*2. Current Hair Length*
-BSL

*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
-Some dryness, a few split ends.

*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
-Moisturizing more in ALL forms (DC, moisturizing daily)

*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
-Using Silk Dreams products exclusively.
-Keeping ends protected as much as I can.


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Dec 30, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
*Natural
*

2. Current Hair Length
*About an inch away from APL*

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
*Some splits and some ssks
*

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
*Regular dusting and search & destroys
*

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
*Continue regular dusting and search & destroys.  Also, low manipulation protective styles and making sure my ends stay moist.
*

6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started. 
*I'm an inch away from APL at my longest layer.
Nape: 9 inches
Crown: 8 inches
Front: 9 inches
Sides: 8.5 inches
*


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 31, 2011)

joining will be back with my answers after my nap

eta


1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc-Natural
2. Current Hair Length- somewhere in the abyss between sl and apl
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends- ssks are my biggest issue
4. What you have tried to improve your ends- nothing much
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends-my goal for my hair this year is cosistency. when i am consistent with my regimen my ssks are under control
6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started. - i stopped measuring inches months ago


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 31, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Natural 4b/4a

2. Current Hair Length
Neck length

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
Dryness and SSK

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
Just trimmed off 1/2 inch 

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
Baggy 
More occlusive sealant
Regular dustings


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 31, 2011)

. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Relaxed/Texlaxed

2. Current Hair Length: I believe I'm MBL. Pictures in my siggie.

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends: In the past I have been pretty close to wl 2 times and each time I trimmed back to MBL or BSL because of thin ends. Also I have some areas at the nape and sides of my ears that has major breakage from dying and relaxing. I'm experiencing a little breakage. Maybe too much protein.

4. What you have tried to improve your ends : Staying away from the heat. I had a considerable amount of heat damage throughout all of 2011. I was flatironing weekly and sometimes twice a week. I also got a really good trim. 

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: More staying away from the heat. I'm doing no heat styles like buning and braidouts. Also I'm leaving the plastic bristle brush alone.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Relaxed
2. Current Hair Length
BSL/MBL
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
Uneven hemline/thinner on right side
Seeing a few more split ends and mid shaft splits than normal
Main concern: areas of what I consider trichorrhexis nodosa-- white dots along the shaft that snap easily 
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
This is a new issue so nothing to date
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
Continue to protective style and increase dusting frequency


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jan 2, 2012)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc *Relaxed*
2. Current Hair Length *SL*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends *have ends that are dry, brittle, bushy
&have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: CLIPPING EVERY 3 MONTHS, KEEPING THEM MOISTURIZED
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends* JBCO,CLIPPING EVERY 3 MONTHS, MORE PSING*


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck ladies! I think I will watch from the sidelines for tips and tricks.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Joining this one too since I was in the last one. My hair is still in a weave for protection right now.


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 2, 2012)

Heck.  I'm in too many challenges but oh well.

 To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc

Natural
2. Current Hair Length
MBL/WL
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
uneven SSK, bushy, thinning 
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
Not a whole lot
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
More regular dusting.  Nixing bobby pins,  I really haven't had the patience to do twists. I've been braiding to try to avoid SSN.  I've been combing my hair to get rid of shed hair which was getting trapped in the knots.  Considering rollersets once a month to help stretch the hair.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2012)

I really like Saravun's castor cream and castor butter and Silk Dream Nourish oil. I plan to rotate these prods to preserve these ends.


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 2, 2012)

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
Natural

*2. Current Hair Length*
CBL

*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
dry, brittle, bushy

*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
Heavy sealing and using a dc regularly has helped but i still need to take it up a notch 

*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
Going to incorporate baggying and more  consistent moisturizing and sealing.

*6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started. *


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 2, 2012)

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
Natural

*2. Current Hair Length*
BSL - U shape

*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
Slightly bushy with some split ends. 

*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
Sealing ends nightly, dusting, protein and henna.

*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
More of the above, and more trimming until I get it right.  

*6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started. *
I will need to do that later.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy New Years Ladies. The holidays were wonderful. So wonderful in fact, that I don't think I have been in this thread since I set it up 

I'm back on track today and updating the challengers list.

The following have been added:
Poranges
HautePinkHeels
LuvlyRain3
B_Phlyy
leona2025
divachyk
NewHairWOWeave
Aggie
carrie_A
Khaiya
greenandchic

Let's make it happen ladies.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd like to join this challenge!

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
I'm relaxed.

*2. Current Hair Length*
Full APL

*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
I'm always fighting against thinning, splitting, and breaking ends. For some  reason that I honestly don't know, I'm also seeing a number of single strand knots. 

*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
I've been protectively styling and trying to keep them moist while cutting, searching and destroying and dusting. I think the worst is over with, but I will have to work hard to maintain their health while my hair grows. 


*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
Besides regular dustings and bunning daily, I will be baggying, using lots of castor oil and castor oil products on them, and going back to conditioning them (both protein and moisture) with heat. 
I'm going to start doing cassia treatments with the addition of amla, hibiscus, fenugreek, and brahmi for thickening.


----------



## Royalq (Jan 3, 2012)

I want in!

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
*Natural*

2. Current Hair Length
*4-4.5 inches throughout head*

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
*Bushy and rough, just started experiencing ssk.*

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
*Nothing yet*

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
*More intense DC, moisturizing often, lay off my denman a bit, mud wash on just the tips of my hair, sealing with castor oil. Thinking about tryong the deeper moisture method*

6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started. 

Front- 4 inches
sides- 4.5 inches
crown- 4 inches
nape- 3 3/4 inches


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 3, 2012)

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
-Relaxed

*2. Current Hair Length*
-APL

*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
-dryness, a few split ends

*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
-Moisturizing (but started slacking... I know!)
*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
-Using SCURL nightly, focusing on ends when moisturizing.
-Keeping ends off clothing!
-Rollersets


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome Chaosbutterfly, Royalq, Kamilla16


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 3, 2012)

about to moisturize and seal with hairveda whipped ends and hairitage hydrations peach aloe pomade. gotta get back in the habit of doing this on a regular


----------



## Poranges (Jan 3, 2012)

Moisturized with Silk Dreams Buttercream & sealed w/ grapeseed oil. My ends feel very soft.


----------



## sajjy (Jan 3, 2012)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
natural
2. Current Hair Length
collarbone
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
breakage and split ends
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
two teaspoons of molasses dailyalong with my vitamin regime
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
rollerset once every 3-4wks to keep my ends streched
6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started 1.5 inches away from apl


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome sajjy. Your post came out a little funny though.


----------



## TrueSugar (Jan 3, 2012)

I am in 
1. natural
2. i think apl, I need to detangle
3. not taken care of
4. nothing
5. protective styles and dc treatments


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 5, 2012)

Last night I sealed my ends with my un-petroleum jelly/wheat germ oil mix.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay ladies I need some serious HELP!!!!! MY DD ends are horrible, I don't know what I am doing wrong, she has a bunch of split ends and they are SOOOOO dry. I must admit I am slacking on the moisturizing and sealing daily. Do you think I should do that and if so what do you recommend I use (product wise) I don't add barrettes to her ends, hardly ever use beads or rubber bands maybe once a month if that I usually style her hair in ponytails with twists. She won't let me do any real ps like buns she hates them. She is 7 btw. I wash her hair every two weeks, no co-washing, I DC after every wash under the hooded dryer. HELP?!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2012)

tiffjust2002 said:


> Okay ladies I need some serious HELP!!!!! MY DD ends are horrible, I don't know what I am doing wrong, she has a bunch of split ends and they are SOOOOO dry. I must admit I am slacking on the moisturizing and sealing daily. Do you think I should do that and if so what do you recommend I use (product wise) I don't add barrettes to her ends, hardly ever use beads or rubber bands maybe once a month if that I usually style her hair in ponytails with twists. She won't let me do any real ps like buns she hates them. She is 7 btw. I wash her hair every two weeks, no co-washing, I DC after every wash under the hooded dryer. HELP?!


 
Give us a little more tiffjust2002.

Is your daughter relaxed or natural?
What DC are you using?
After the DC what are you applying to her hair?
How are you detangling her hair?
What do you moisturize and seal with when you do it?


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jan 6, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Give us a little more @tiffjust2002.
> 
> Is your daughter relaxed or natural?
> What DC are you using?
> ...


 

She is natural
I DC with either Aussie Moist 3 min miracle I don't use a hooded dryer with this on I just do the body heat with a towel wrapped around her head over the plastic cap or I use Curls Deep Conditioner I forgot the name something with Tea lol
I detangle with a wide tooth comb or sometimes with my fingers usually a wide tooth comb while the conditioner is still in
I use whaterever I have on hand to moisture some time of moisturizing lotion like a hair milk or a butter that the first ingredient is water and I seal with coconut oil but before I had coconut oil I was sealing with EVOO


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2012)

tiffjust2002 said:


> She is natural
> I DC with either Aussie Moist 3 min miracle I don't use a hooded dryer with this on I just do the body heat with a towel wrapped around her head over the plastic cap or I use Curls Deep Conditioner I forgot the name something with Tea lol
> I detangle with a wide tooth comb or sometimes with my fingers usually a wide tooth comb while the conditioner is still in
> I use whaterever I have on hand to moisture some time of moisturizing lotion like a hair milk or a butter that the first ingredient is water and I seal with coconut oil but before I had coconut oil I was sealing with EVOO


 
You may want to try a Protein/Moisture Balancing conditioner like AO GPB in case she needs a little protein.

Where I am its winter (didn't check to see where you are), so she may need something heavier to seal than coconut oil or EVOO. Someone previously mentioned the LOC method (liquid, oil, creamy ?). So you may want to put on a moisturizing liquid, then follow it with an oil, then follow it with a heavy cream or butter.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jan 6, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You may want to try a Protein/Moisture Balancing conditioner like AO GPB in case she needs a little protein.
> 
> Where I am its winter (didn't check to see where you are), so she may need something heavier to seal than coconut oil or EVOO. Someone previously mentioned the LOC method (liquid, oil, creamy ?). So you may want to put on a moisturizing liquid, then follow it with an oil, then follow it with a heavy cream or butter.


 

I was wondering about that protein issue, I beleive that AO is on sale at curlmart.com I will buy some. I am going to try that LOC method and how often would you think I need to do this daily? Or? Also the AO is that a rinse out conditioner or a deep conditioner?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jan 6, 2012)

wait what does the GPB stand for? AO is Aubrey Organics right.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2012)

[USER=318989 said:
			
		

> tiffjust2002[/USER];15000007]I was wondering about that protein issue, I beleive that AO is on sale at curlmart.com I will buy some. I am going to try that LOC method and how often would you think I need to do this daily? Or? Also the AO is that a rinse out conditioner or a deep conditioner?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


 
AO can be used as both a DC and a rinse out. The instructions tell you how on the back.

You need to monitor her hair daily to see how her ends are doing. If she needs it daily do it daily. I would do it at least as often as you braid her hair.

Initially I was having to moisturize and seal my hair 2x a day. But the more I work with the moisture, I have only moisturized and sealed 2x this week and I washed on Saturday. Over time, my moisture retention has improved.

It's possible that the AO GPB may help the situation immediately. What I have also been doing when I condition my hair is twirling my hair and my ends and working the conditioner end. 

Not sure which of the things I am currently doing is working, but together they are working.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2012)

tiffjust2002 said:


> wait what does the GPB stand for? AO is Aubrey Organics right.


 
Yes AO is Aubrey Organics. I don't knowwhat GPB stands for. G? Protein Balance. It says GPB on the bottle.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jan 6, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Yes AO is Aubrey Organics. I don't knowwhat GPB stands for. G? Protein Balance. It says GPB on the bottle.


 

Oh okay because I am looking on their site right now and I was like I don't see a GPB one I see the Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Condish is that the one you use or were talking about?


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jan 6, 2012)

oh nevermind I found it (GPB one)


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2012)

tiffjust2002 said:


> Oh okay because I am looking on their site right now and I was like I don't see a GPB one I see the Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Condish is that the one you use or were talking about?


 
No HoneySuckle Rose isn't the same thing. I get GPB from Vitamin Shoppe. Not sure where others buy it from.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2012)

My ends are still secured in my weave but not for very long. I am soooooooooo ready to take it down to wash and DC my hair.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 6, 2012)

1. Are you *relaxed,* texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
2. Current Hair Length  *NL*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends *They are scraggly and thin.*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends *trimming, sealing, and wigging*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends* same as above, but more frequent sealing*
6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started.   *I'll just post a pic.*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2012)

tiffjust2002, GPB stands for Glycogen Protein Balancing


----------



## Royalq (Jan 6, 2012)

i spritz my ends with water and Knot today mixture and baggyed


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 6, 2012)

Smoothed my ends into a traditional wrap for bed.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 6, 2012)

Moisturized with Qhemet AOHC and sealed with castor oil today.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 6, 2012)

I would like to join, too (if it is not too late).

*Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
Natural

*Current Hair Length*
BSL (?)

*The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
They are dry and bushy

*What you have tried to improve your ends*
Tucking them away along with protein treatments

*What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
Suspend the protein treatments 
Consistent use of certain oils while avoiding others, especially hemp seed, wheat germ and rice bran
Using my purely moisturizing DCs more often
Add HOTs to my routine


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2012)

[USER=186070 said:
			
		

> PJaye[/USER];15003651]I would like to join, too (if it is not too late).
> 
> *Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
> Natural
> ...


 
For this challenge, its never too late.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 7, 2012)

Baggying for the night.  Want to keep those ends protected!
ETA: I should specify...I baggied my whole head and put a bonnet over it.  Some people are calling that 'the greenhouse' or something similar.  My hair is too short to just baggy the ends, so I do the whole thing.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 8, 2012)

i will be cutting off an inch the next i straighten my hair which will probably be in early february or maybe march. i dont trim often so this doesnt seem like much to me..... but i still dont want to do it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

DCd with AO GPB last night. I am making sure to twirl my hair and work the conditioner into my ends. Rinsed. Applied SM Smoothie, and applied more on the ends and twisted to air dry. After air drying 60%, reapplied SM Smoothie and more to the ends and 2 strand twisted the front and flat twisted the rest. Sealed the ends with unpetroleum jelly.

My ends are feeling much better. I think I had some breakage the end of December,  not sure why. My ends feel good but some look raggedy. But my SSKs are not as bad. And my ends look ok when I wear a twist out.

So I think the way I am conditioning my hair and adding extra product to my ends helps a great deal. I will dust my ends on a regular schedule to get rid of the issues. I think by mid-year my ends should be in a great state-enough to do a roller set.


----------



## missjones (Jan 9, 2012)

After flat ironing my hair and seeing all the splits and ssks I had , I want in.

*Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
Natrual

*Current Hair Length*
Shoulder Length

*The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
Splint ends and ssks

*What you have tried to improve your ends*
Nothing yet 

*What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
Moisturize ends more, maybe baggy more.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2012)

I am about to cutt off half of my hair tomorrow because of crazy split ends and SSKs. I thought I could but I really can't save it this way for much longer without suffering total hair loss. After I do, I will not be wearing wash and go's like before. I will simply wear wigs for about 2 years on braided hair and I'll keep it bunned intermittently. 

My ends have to be totally secured at all times for about 2 years and then I'll try to wear it out now and then. I will still stay in the APL and BSL challenges for motivation however.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome missjones


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I am about to cutt off half of my hair tomorrow because of crazy split ends and SSKs. I thought I could but I really can't save it this way for much longer without suffering total hair loss. After I do, I will not be wearing wash and go's like before. I will simply wear wigs for about 2 years on braided hair and I'll keep it bunned intermittently.
> 
> My ends have to be totally secured at all times for about 2 years and then I'll try to wear it out now and then. I will still stay in the APL and BSL challenges for motivation however.


 
Sorry to hear about your needing a cut Aggie. But if you really feel you need to do it, then you have to do what you need to do.

Just make sure that even under the wigs you pamper your ends. They still need that loving.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 9, 2012)

Ends are still healthy from my trim, but far from luscious. I think I picked a crap co wash conditioner. Glad I'm near the end of it so I can switch to something better.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

B_Phlyy said:


> Ends are still healthy from my trim, but far from luscious. I think I picked a crap co wash conditioner. Glad I'm near the end of it so I can switch to something better.


 
B_Phlyy, Why not just throw it out and switch to something better. Why be mean to your hair?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> B_Phlyy, Why not just throw it out and switch to something better. Why be mean to your hair?



I really don't like to be wasteful lol. The conditioner isn't doing anything bad per se, but it's not adding any benefits either. It kinda just make my hair feel like hair. I hope that makes sense. 

The only reason I like it is because it smells delicious. So I might save it as a date night conditioner (even though I'm not dating).


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 9, 2012)

i need to put ceramide rich oils back in to my regimen. although i find myself using more butters on my hair than oils nowadays. maybe ill order some hemp seed butter.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Sorry to hear about your needing a cut @Aggie. But if you really feel you need to do it, then you have to do what you need to do.
> 
> Just make sure that even under the wigs you pamper your ends. They still need that loving.


 
faithVA,  thanks hun for the support and yes I will be babying these ends from now on and watching them like a hawk. I will be mostly heavily sealing the moisture in them with some kind of pomade or JBCO. I need something that will really keep them from drying out. 

I intend to flat iron every 3-4 months to thoroughly check for split ends. I really can't go through another setback.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

Aggie said:


> @faithVA,  thanks hun for the support and yes I will be babying these ends from now on and watching them like a hawk. I will be mostly heavily sealing the moisture in them with some kind of pomade or JBCO. I need something that will really keep them from drying out.
> 
> I intend to flat iron every 3-4 months to thoroughly check for split ends. I really can't go through another setback.


 
Well definitely try out that LOC method (liquid, oil, heavy cream/butter). I have found it works for me.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

[USER=204812 said:
			
		

> LuvlyRain3[/USER];15023017]i need to put ceramide rich oils back in to my regimen. although i find myself using more butters on my hair than oils nowadays. maybe ill order some hemp seed butter.


 
You can always mix some ceramide oils with your butters and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 9, 2012)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> i need to put ceramide rich oils back in to my regimen. although i find myself using more butters on my hair than oils nowadays. maybe ill order some hemp seed butter.



They also make sunflower butter.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

[USER=77239 said:
			
		

> LaidBak[/USER];15023869]They also make sunflower butter.


 
Who makes sunflower butter? I love sunflower oil. Who? Who?


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Who makes sunflower butter? I love sunflower oil. Who? Who?





I had the same reaction when I learned of it.  I haven't bought it yet because I am trying to use up my stash.  But its on my radar.  

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Soap-Making-Butters-Waxes/sunflower-butter.html


http://www.essentialwholesale.com/Sunflower-Butter_2


----------



## Poranges (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been religiously moisturizing & sealing daily with Silk Dreams Almond Buttercream+ Grapeseed Oil. My ends are looking great and are very soft. I'm seeing great improvement.


----------



## missjones (Jan 10, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to take a break from wash and gos. That might be part of the reason for the ssks .


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> I had the same reaction when I learned of it. I haven't bought it yet because I am trying to use up my stash. But its on my radar.
> 
> http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Soap-Making-Butters-Waxes/sunflower-butter.html
> 
> ...


 
Thanks LaidBak. I don't have any business buying anything. I'm just going to look


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thanks @LaidBak. I don't have any business buying anything. I'm just going to look



Me neither, but I'm gonna look _real_ hard.  LoL!  Summer is coming and I'll be back on my sunflower oil rotation then.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 10, 2012)

Poranges said:


> I've been religiously moisturizing & sealing daily with *Silk Dreams Almond Buttercream*+ Grapeseed Oil. My ends are looking great and are very soft. I'm seeing great improvement.




_Why why why _did you have to go an mention that product?   I'm am sitting here like a junkie fiending for a fix!!  Mumbling to myself "I will not buy that cream.  I WILL not buy that cream..."    Must. Reduce. Stash.
I suppose it couldn't hurt to just LOOK at it on their website.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2012)

everyday wash and go's. I can only do these every now and then for emergency reasons only. I got my hair cut today and I cut it really short in an attempt to get rid of the ssk's and split ends. I may have about 2" of hair left on my head and I  it.

Sooooooooooo I guess I need to post a new starting pic, eh?


----------



## Poranges (Jan 10, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> _Why why why _did you have to go an mention that product?   I'm am sitting here like a junkie fiending for a fix!!  Mumbling to myself "I will not buy that cream.  I WILL not buy that cream..."    Must. Reduce. Stash.
> I suppose it couldn't hurt to just LOOK at it on their website.



LaidBak
I don't mean to be a pusher  buttt, this is the best moisturizer I have ever used. At least for my fine, texlaxed hair.


----------



## Poranges (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/item_18/Almond-Buttercream-4oz..htm


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 10, 2012)

Poranges said:


> @LaidBak
> I don't mean to be a pusher  buttt, this is the best moisturizer I have ever used. At least for my fine, texlaxed hair.



LoL!   I stared at it for a good ten minutes.  But my hair doesn't like glycerin.  That's the only thing that saved me.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2012)

Wearing the back of my hair in a bun this week for the 1st time. Have never bunned for a whole week. So twisting my hair in 8 twists at night. This morning I spritzed the ends with SM Mist and then coated half the twist with unpetroleum jelly. 

I don't know how well my ends will hold up in a bun. I am hoping they do well. They are being sealed more often than usual. Even if they do well, I plan on putting in box braids tomorrow to give my hair a little rest. 

I am looking forward to dusting my ends no later than the end of February. I am hoping to see some improvement.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not officially in this challenge, but I'm making a genuine effort to baby my ends and keep them moisturized.  They feel a little raggedy to the touch....think I probably need a trim - haven't had one since September.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 12, 2012)

Checking in.  Been wigging all week to protect my ends.  My hair is begining to tangle and whatnot, so its time for a relaxer.  I have an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Poranges (Jan 12, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> LoL!   I stared at it for a good ten minutes.  But my hair doesn't like glycerin.  That's the only thing that saved me.



LaidBak
Funny thing is my hair HATES aloe vera and glycerin but LOVES this moisturizer.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 12, 2012)

Poranges said:


> LaidBak
> Funny thing is my hair HATES aloe vera and glycerin but LOVES this moisturizer.



You're like the little devil sitting on my shoulder egging me on to do some stuff I ain't got no business doing.  LoL!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 13, 2012)

I had all those white folk in the locker room at my gym looking at me like I had 5 heads while I was moisturizing and sealing my ends.


----------



## robot. (Jan 13, 2012)

Not a part of this challenge  but wanted to chime in because i've had dry, bushy, frizzy ends for a while now (i'm natural, 4a). I used to get trims to get rid of "bad" ends, but my hair would go right back to feeling rough, so I just assumed that just how my hair was. 

Well, I did a protein treatment last night (just 1 egg) and my ends have done a complete 180! They're super smooth and curl with no frizz. I wanted to dance, lol..

Definitely worth a try, since it's so easy and most of us have some eggs in the fridge. If you're protein sensitive, maybe try applying it just to your ends.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2012)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I had all those white folk in the locker room at my gym looking at me like I had 5 heads while I was moisturizing and sealing my ends.


 
 LuvlyRain3. People are just curious. Like to watch things we have never seen. I know I'm a starer. I want to know what you doing and why you doing it  I'm still trying to master my I'm staring but I'm not staring move.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2012)

robot. said:


> Not a part of this challenge  but wanted to chime in because i've had dry, bushy, frizzy ends for a while now (i'm natural, 4a). I used to get trims to get rid of "bad" ends, but my hair would go right back to feeling rough, so I just assumed that just how my hair was.
> 
> Well, I did a protein treatment last night (just 1 egg) and my ends have done a complete 180! They're super smooth and curl with no frizz. I wanted to dance, lol..
> 
> Definitely worth a try, since it's so easy and most of us have some eggs in the fridge. If you're protein sensitive, maybe try applying it just to your ends.


 
Thanks robot. -- We can use all the help we can get. I hadn't been using any protein but I included AO GPB in my regimen. But I will definitely try the egg, since I do have some. 

I can't tell whether the protein is helping yet but it is definitely not hurting.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2012)

I am definitely noticing that my technique matters. Doing the following is making a difference.
Applying product to my ends first and thoroughly covering them and then to my hair makes a big difference. 
Twirling the hair into a single twist and then the other way working the product into the ends, gives my hair an entirely new feel and gets the product on each strand.

Apply my leave-in/moisturizer when wet and then again when mostly dry keeps my hair feeling moisturized longer.

Applying a liquid, oil and then cream/butter works for my hair and ends.

I think the final step will be getting my moisture protein balance regimen right. 

I see nice luscious ends, by the summer. (I HOPE)


----------



## Poranges (Jan 13, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> You're like the little devil sitting on my shoulder egging me on to do some stuff I ain't got no business doing.  LoL!



LaidBak

I think it will work for you.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 15, 2012)

my ends have been feeling so good lately. im so glad my consistency is paying off.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2012)

After Dcing with AOWC today, I finished off my ends with a luscious spray mist of AVG, glycerine, and water. I had also sprayed some Taliah Waajid PMB for extra softening. I'm air drying now.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not officially in this challenge, as I appear to be in every other challenge going on right now .  But I was trying the whole "no cutting until you reach xxx goal" thing last year, and that was an EPIC. FAIL.  I got to APL and promptly had to cut an inch off because my ends were a HAM.  So I'm now on a 10-week dusting schedule.  I cut a quarter inch in December, and have my dates set up for the rest of the year.  Amazingly, I got back the 1.25" I'd cut before the end of the year, so I'm officially at APL.  Hooray!

Anyway, in addition to my trimming, I've been sealing the ends with grease before twisting, which has really helped with the ssks.  I've also started GHEing, but only with no product or oil only, and only in the evenings.  I take off the skullie before I go to bed.  My hair+water based product+shower cap+overnight=moisture overload and immediate setback.  So far so good I'd say.  I also seal probably every other night with something (I've bought so much I just rotate), which helps tremendously.

And as for my measurements, I'm 8.25" at the hairline and nape, 8" on the left and right, and 11" at the crown.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 16, 2012)

Giving my ends a little pre shampoo protein treatment.


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 16, 2012)

my ends are doing better but not "great" yet, i'm going to be more diligent with moisturizing and sealing, get them pumped up and then i can cut back and just maintain them.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 16, 2012)

Sealed my ends with mango butter for the night.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

I rolled some oil on my ends this morning but I really need to seal. Tonight I think I will apply some conditioner on my ends and follow up with my shea butter blend. My ends still feel pretty good. I am looking forward to my next dusting though. I will dust sometime between the middle of Feb and the 1st of March. With each dusting I can see an improvement with my ends.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm weaved up for a few weeks. I haven't had a weave in 2 years and my regular reggie is working, so keeping it brief. Hoping that it will give my retention a little boost this month though.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Could I be a little spastic and announce that I'm taking this
Thing out tomorrow? Maybe I spend too much time on the Internet but I feel my scalp itching and I still have some tension after my install on Saturday. I am scared though. Taking out and continuing my normal reggie. Money down the drain but I can't handle a retention setback.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

Trixie58 said:


> Could I be a little spastic and announce that I'm taking this
> Thing out tomorrow? Maybe I spend too much time on the Internet but I feel my scalp itching and I still have some tension after my install on Saturday. I am scared though. Taking out and continuing my normal reggie. Money down the drain but I can't handle a retention setback.


 
You have to do what you think it is right. Maybe it will feel fabulous in the morning. But if you wake up and are still concerned follow your instincts.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks faithVA. I'll keep you posted. See how I feel in the morning.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 18, 2012)

Just moisturized my ends with AOHC and then sealed with my castor-safflower oil blend.
I also need to get more ACV...I barely had enough for my last rinse, and as a result, my ends are not as smooth and soft as they should be.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 18, 2012)

faithVA...it's coming out Friday. I made an appointment. I'm just too stressed that my hair will thin out or the weave is too tight. I may be overreacting but I can't handle any setbacks. My hair left out is also harder to keep moist. I'll go back to retention the old fashioned way...baggying and wearing my hair up loosely.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just got my bone combs!!! Can't wait to test drive them tomorrow.


----------



## Royalq (Jan 21, 2012)

Im running into trouble with my ends. They are a field of ssk's everywhere. It makes my hair feel rough and dry. Im a length whore and dont want to cut off hair. I think i will but first i need to know how to prevent these ssk's. There would be no point in me cutting them off and not knowing how to prevent them, they'll come right back. 

Im thinking about oil rinsing, and treating my ends with bentonite clay ( my ends usually feel better with this). I also read a thread about twirling my hair to moisturize.

Any tips?


----------



## Victorian (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm late, but count me in
I just cut my hair and want to focus on keeping my fresh ends luscious and healthy!

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
Natural
*2. Current Hair Length*
APL, 15 inches from crown to ends
*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
I use direct heat to straighten, so I'm always working to keep up my moisture and protein balance.  I've pseudo-committed to growing my hair out this year, so I have to keep my ends in tip top shape.
*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
Nothing specifically, but I always concentrate on the ends when I pre-poo/DC.
*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
*More attention to moisturizing and sealing ends daily with ceramide products
*Reduce rough handling, reduce friction against clothes and bed linens.
*Avoid behaviors that I know lead to little broken ends: 1. Getting lazy and waiting too long to wash my hair 2. too much wash-and-going when I get lazy and don't want to straighten (too many knots/tangles which leads to roughed up ends)...Basically just stop being lazy


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm so disgusted!  I just finished DCing and took a good hard look at my nape.  Its so broken!!  I've got a serious W going on where the two points touch my shoulders and the middle is only about an inch long.  There is some scraggly fringe in the middle kinda camoflauging it, but that may break off soon too.  I swear I almost took out my eyebrow scisscors and cut myself blunt right then and there!   But it would be right back to top of neck length!!  This is so depressing!  I stay growing hair, but I can't retain it to save my life!  Near as I can tell, the wig cap I've been wearing must be tearing up my nape.  Or...I don't know what it is.  I just want my hair back!!   Arrrgh!  I don't know what to do.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 22, 2012)

faithVA and all, the weave is out. i guess my hair survived although when he was detangling I cringed when he raked through with his comb. I think my ends did look thinner after the tight braids  but it was hard to get a good look before he took to styling. Anyway, never again, weaves arent for me, I think my hair just doesn't take to them and I think my current reggie allows me to monitor my protein balance/dryness/etc better. Pic taken Saturday nite after the removal. Today, TLC with shea butter.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jan 22, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> I'm so disgusted! I just finished DCing and took a good hard look at my nape. Its so broken!! I've got a serious W going on where the two points touch my shoulders and the middle is only about an inch long. There is some scraggly fringe in the middle kinda camoflauging it, but that may break off soon too. I swear I almost took out my eyebrow scisscors and cut myself blunt right then and there! But it would be right back to top of neck length!! This is so depressing! I stay growing hair, but I can't retain it to save my life! Near as I can tell, the wig cap I've been wearing must be tearing up my nape. Or...I don't know what it is. I just want my hair back!! Arrrgh! I don't know what to do.


 
LaidBak, that happened to me several years ago. I grew my middle nape back by massaging in a spritz of infusium 23+water and castor oil into the area every night. It came back and "caught up" with the rest of my hair, to a point where I could cut it even again...i.e., it grew back at a faster rate than the rest of my hair for some reason. I think this generally happens. It will come back faster than you think.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

I used Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo today. I Clarifyed with Avalon Organics Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo, poured some black tea rinse over my wet hair then deep conditioned my hair today using Moroccanoil products. My hair feels awesome right now, and by awesome, I mean soft, silky and strong. You can't get any better than that.

Now back to my wigs.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2012)

[USER=325831 said:
			
		

> Royalq[/USER];15105729]Im running into trouble with my ends. They are a field of ssk's everywhere. It makes my hair feel rough and dry. Im a length whore and dont want to cut off hair. I think i will but first i need to know how to prevent these ssk's. There would be no point in me cutting them off and not knowing how to prevent them, they'll come right back.
> 
> Im thinking about oil rinsing, and treating my ends with bentonite clay ( my ends usually feel better with this). I also read a thread about twirling my hair to moisturize.
> 
> Any tips?


 
I have had good results with oil rinsing and twirling my ends. I twirl my ends, actually my hair when I apply my DC and any leave-in. I definitely notice a difference.

I also use the LOC method (liquid, oil, cream/butter) and that has been a helped as well.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> I'm so disgusted! I just finished DCing and took a good hard look at my nape. Its so broken!! I've got a serious W going on where the two points touch my shoulders and the middle is only about an inch long. There is some scraggly fringe in the middle kinda camoflauging it, but that may break off soon too. I swear I almost took out my eyebrow scisscors and cut myself blunt right then and there! But it would be right back to top of neck length!! This is so depressing! I stay growing hair, but I can't retain it to save my life! Near as I can tell, the wig cap I've been wearing must be tearing up my nape. Or...I don't know what it is. I just want my hair back!! Arrrgh! I don't know what to do.


 
I'm sorry to hear about your issues LaidBak. Do you have another styling option besides the wig for a while to give your nape a break?

Maybe some of the ladies in HYH Challenge have some tips on protecting the nape better while wearing wigs. 

Are you moisturizing your nape well before putting on your wig cap?


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your issues @LaidBak. Do you have another styling option besides the wig for a while to give your nape a break?
> 
> Maybe some of the ladies in HYH Challenge have some tips on protecting the nape better while wearing wigs.
> 
> Are you moisturizing your nape well before putting on your wig cap?



I am at my wit's end.  I don't know what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Royalq (Jan 23, 2012)

faithVA i tried oil rinsing today and i liked it, my ends def felt better with the bentonite clay and oil rinse. But as i was moisturizing it and styling the ends got bushy again....


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2012)

Royalq said:


> @faithVA i tried oil rinsing today and i liked it, my ends def felt better with the bentonite clay and oil rinse. But as i was moisturizing it and styling the ends got bushy again....


 
Are you using any type of protein conditioner in your regimen? You may need more protein. And also try the twirling of the conditioner through the hair. My hair didn't respond immediately but over a period of weeks it did get better.


----------



## Royalq (Jan 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Are you using any type of protein conditioner in your regimen? You may need more protein. And also try the twirling of the conditioner through the hair. My hair didn't respond immediately but over a period of weeks it did get better.



Well, is aussie moist a protein conditioner? I usually use aphogee 2 minute weekly.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Straightened and trimmed


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am unofficially/officially in ...  ...I would like to keep record of what I am doing ...
*
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
    Relaxed
*2. Current Hair Length*
    A few inches from APL
*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
    Just looking for alternatives...curious as to what others are doing - 
*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
     I have been using Alterna Overnight and L'Oreal Overnight for over a year and they have worked great for me
*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
    My goal is to maintain healthy ends...especially on days I don't feel like doing my hair -getting lazy...not a big fan of oil/sealing (great for my daughter's natural hair)


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2012)

Royalq said:


> Well, is aussie moist a protein conditioner? I usually use aphogee 2 minute weekly.


 
I don't know if aussie moist is a protein conditioner. I don't use much protein. I've just started using AO GPB Balancing Conditioner. But if you ware using aphogee 2 minute then you should have enough protein. I am assuming you are then following that with a moisturing DC to balance it out.

Unfortunately there are a lot of theirs about puffy ends. You may have to try a few to see which is the cause of your issue. Previous suggestions I have seen

1. Modify your Moisture/Protein Balance
2. Do an ACV rinse
3. Twirl the conditioner through hair when apply (this deals with moisture)
4. Oil rinse
5. Use a heavier sealer.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2012)

I thinking twirling my hair when DCing has really helped my hair and my ends retain moisture. Also adding the AO GPB seems to help with the bushiness.

Last night after apply my leave-ins, I applied babyganics unpetroleum jelly to 1/4 length of my twists and then worked it end by twirling the ends. This morning as I bunned, I put some babyganics in my hands and added some water and sealed my ends. I felt comfortable tucking them under. So when I convert my bun to mini twists I think they will be in good shape.

I plan on dusting my ends, just a quarter inch, the first weekend of February. I wanted to go 3 months instead of 2 but I think for right now 2 months is the right amount of time. But I think over the year, I will be able to go a little longer without dusting my ends. Don't want to cut off my growth, but don't want scraggly ends to break off more hair.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 23, 2012)

I dropped out of your no heat challenge, but I would like to join this one because my ends are dying...

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: *I am 100% Natural
*2. Current Hair Length: *I am currently bra strap length or very close to it.
*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends: *breakage and major splitting
*4. What you have tried to improve your ends: *I was sealing after every wash day, which wasn't as often as I needed based on the current health of my ends. *
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: *trim regularly and whatever else I can do besides sealing them with oil.
*6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started: *As stated above, I am currently bra strap length but not all of my hair is, so I would like all of my hair, front and back, to be full bra strap lenghth.

*


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 23, 2012)

1. natural
2. grasing apl
3. a few knots still and a tiny bit of dryness
4. more frequent sealing, and rosewater & evoo it worked I just have to get more
5. Get my rosewater, dust frequently keep ends away from my clothes
6. Dancing around 10 1/2 inches in most places I think 
(APL). You may want a record of where you started.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome Victorian, sqzbly1908, djkforeal

I am adding you to the challenger list.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your issues LaidBak. Do you have another styling option besides the wig for a while to give your nape a break?
> 
> Maybe some of the ladies in HYH Challenge have some tips on protecting the nape better while wearing wigs.
> 
> Are you moisturizing your nape well before putting on your wig cap?



I'm gonna just stop looking back there and obsessing on it.  I'm going to wear my hair in a french twist every day and massage my nape with butter or oil twice a day.  I'll use topical growth aids twice a week.  *sigh*


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 24, 2012)

ahhhh my twists love "the juice" used it twice yesterday, once today and i already feel a difference in my ends, so much softer and smoother, and its easy to apply on twists without fuzzing them up. I dont know why i slacked off on juicing.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 24, 2012)

You ladies make me want to start oil rinsing again. My love affair with butters has had me putting oils on the back burner but I think there is space in my heart for both of them.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 25, 2012)

Sealed my ends with mango butter last night and again this morning.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

My ends have come a long way from having what seemed like 1/2 a strand full of SSKs to just finding a few SSKs here and there. Last year, I trimmed and trimmed and trimmed. This year I just want to do light dustings every 8 to 12 weeks. 

As I was twisting my hair this morning, I noticed about 1" of raggedy ends on each twist. They feel good but they look bad. I can be scissor happy and was so tempted to just grab some scissors and even everything out  But I made it.

I will do a dusting of 1/4" the first week of February. I will resist the temptation to get rid of all my scraggly ends. The dusting will keep me happy for at least 3 weeks. I can't wait though


----------



## Royalq (Jan 31, 2012)

so i tried twirling my ends and they definitely felt better immediately after untwirling. So i decided since twirling seems to do me good im going to try moisturizing, sealing, and then tightly bantu knotting my hair in medium sized sections. ill to this for a while and see how my ends fair. last night i was doing this to the front section of my hair and decided to trim off a really small section of my ends to slowly get rid of the ssk's. And lo and behold there were barely any ssk's erplexed. After i realized that its not really ssk's that were my problem i need to figure out a new plan of attack. I found a few ssks which idid cut off though.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2012)

Royalq said:


> so i tried twirling my ends and they definitely felt better immediately after untwirling. So i decided since twirling seems to do me good im going to try moisturizing, sealing, and then tightly bantu knotting my hair in medium sized sections. ill to this for a while and see how my ends fair. last night i was doing this to the front section of my hair and decided to trim off a really small section of my ends to slowly get rid of the ssk's. And lo and behold there were barely any ssk's erplexed. After i realized that its not really ssk's that were my problem i need to figure out a new plan of attack. I found a few ssks which idid cut off though.


 
Can't wait to hear how it turns out. My hair has done much better with the twirling. I twirl the entire strand but the ends are definitely better.

If its not SSKs that are your problem, what did you determine your problem is? Is it just dry, rough ends? If that's the case the twirling should really help.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2012)

I get to dust my ends this weekend and I can't wait. But I want to make sure I control myself and just dust the 1/4 inch I promised myself. I want to put in mini twists and then just trim the ends of those. I think my twists will look fabulous and my ends will feel really, really good.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 3, 2012)

Castor oil has been a lifesaver for my ends!!!

I hope to try rolling the ends of my twists on perm rods.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2012)

My ends are soft and happy tonight - I'm GHE-ing with jbco!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Going back to curly this weekend. Here's praying for no heat damage.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 4, 2012)

When I first started my HHJ, I was all about length with little thought about health. Now, my focus has shifted to overall health even if that means sacrificing length for some healthy ends. I plan to trim gradually. Probably 1inch at a time until I get this hemline evened up and back to a healthier point. It's growing all kinds of uneven causing see through ends. I understand the lead hair theory but I'm over it and ready for aesthetic appeal.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2012)

divachyk said:


> When I first started my HHJ, I was all about length with little thought about health. Now, my focus has shifted to overall health even if that means sacrificing length for some healthy ends. I plan to trim gradually. Probably 1inch at a time until I get this hemline evened up and back to a healthier point. It's growing all kinds of uneven causing see through ends. I understand the lead hair theory but I'm over it and ready for aesthetic appeal.


 
I'm with you on this one divachyk. I love length, but I love me some nice even ends even more. I already cut off all the ssk's and split ends and will keep working on my ends as well this time around. The main reason why I cut it so short is because a stylist cut out a big chunk of it during a removal of a weave install I had. No more weaves for me either.


----------



## Royalq (Feb 4, 2012)

the bantu knotting seems to help. My ends are still a little rough but feel much better


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 5, 2012)

I couldn't take it any more.  My ends were so ate up.  That wig cap really did a number on my nape.  I could no longer camouflage it when I styled.  So....I trimmed.  I just grabbed my eyebrow scissors and got to chopping.  I still have an area of serious unevenness.  So I'll be trimming again in about 4 months.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2012)

LaidBak I have an section that is uneven like that also except my bottom layer is the uneven area. Mine came from a post wash tangling nightmare late last year. I ended up chopping several locks of hair so it resulted in unevenness and thinness along the hemline.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 5, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @LaidBak I have an section that is uneven like that also except my bottom layer is the uneven area. Mine came from a post wash tangling nightmare late last year. I ended up chopping several locks of hair so it resulted in unevenness and thinness along the hemline.



Its so frustrating!  All the things I thought I was doing to help (wigging, bunning) just destroyed my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2012)

I dusted my ends on Monday and they felt really good. They still are a little rough but most of the SSKs are gone. And the ends of my twist look much better. 

I really need to focus on sealing better though. My ends need some moisture and some love. But overall I feel improvement.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2012)

Just finished moisturizing and sealing my beloved ends. I'm not sure if I will be GHE'ing it yet tonight. It was feeling a little dry earlier today so maybe I should.


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been in braids trying to moisturize and seal but it's somewhat dry I used some gel which my hair hates so I'm trying to recover.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2012)

After I trimmed my ends a week or two ago I got lazy with the sealing . My ends quickly let me know to get back on the job. 

I moisturized and sealed them yesterday morning. Just put some oil on them this morning. But will try to baggy my ends tonight and seal with some shea butter. 

Can't wait until my hair gets longer so I can get a blunt cut. I really think that will help improve my ends. That looks like a long time coming though. 

My ends are breaking like crazy. But I am doing everything I know to do so will just need to stick with my regimen and ride it out.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2012)

faithVA. I've got to fight the tendancy to slack off too.  After my trim I'm am mostly blunt, and sealing my ends should be my numebr 1 priority.  But I still 'forget' to tend to my hair some nights.  I've got to do better.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2012)

[USER=77239 said:
			
		

> LaidBak[/USER];15271205]@faithVA. I've got to fight the tendancy to slack off too. After my trim I'm am mostly blunt, and sealing my ends should be my numebr 1 priority. But I still 'forget' to tend to my hair some nights. I've got to do better.


 
WE will do better. This thread alone is reminded us. So now instead of neglecting our hair for weeks, we catch ourselves much earlier before any major damage is done.

So let's get back on the job.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 18, 2012)

Made sure I moisturized and sealed my ends last night.  Cross wrapped to keep them smooth.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2012)

I am still keeping my ends moisturized at night before retiring for bed. It really is feeling like a bit of a chore seeing that I only used to do it a few times a month before this challenge. 

I have to admit though, that my ends are responding better to the care and attention I'm giving them. That is, no excess tangles, ssks, or split ends. There just might be some hope for my hair growing longer and thicker again afterall.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just updating...still using my Alterna overnight 2-3 times a week (have to shampoo out in the morning)  I don't do the moisture/seal ends at night as I wear my hair out quite often.  When I am not wearing my hair out, I would wash my hair and  leave my conditioner in my hair all day (i.e. L'occitane aromachologie masque) 

My girls are natural and I am using the Redken Argan oil and Sta Sof fro (ole skool..lol) on their hair daily...they go to the beauty shop to get the little twists in the front into a ponytail...low maintenance and I do not have to get up in the morning and do their hair before school...


----------



## Victorian (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been moisturizing and sealing every day, using jojoba oil to seal.  I hate for my hair to be oily, so I use just the teensiest little bit, but my ends seem to be happy about it.
I bought some grapeseed oil today for cooking and to try in my hair


----------



## Trixie58 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ive been lax since my weave removal. Ill at least slap some UBH now and then, but i need to do more. I just caved and dusted today. Will send pic soon, my hair is growing out but its like growing "out" more than down. Kind of taking on a triangle shape. Will post pic soon.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 18, 2012)

Count me in please...add me


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 18, 2012)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Relaxed
2. Current Hair Length
Between WL and HL
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
Thining
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
Not sure yet
6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started. 
In the start of my hair regimen I was at APL and now between WL/HL...hair started thining around edges and ends do to stress since last year of 2011


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm late, but want to join the challenge.

Type: relaxed

Length:MBL

Issue: thinning and splits. 

What I've tried: bunning, castor oil on ends, little to no heat, very rare trims.

New plan: get a fresh trim, continue castor oil, start DCing and protein treatments again. CONSISTENCY.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome DaDragonPrincess and Nightingale


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

The joy after a dusting is short lived  My hair feels fabulous right after a dusting. Then I slack for a week and they don't feel so great. I have not been sealing as I should. This is primarily because I haven't found what I really like to seal with. My shea butter mix works ok but don't think it is doing the trick. The unpetroleum works great but its just so thick. And I've been too lazy to mix it with oil to break it down a bit. But I need to get to that. Tonight I am going to try straight castor oil as someone mentioned and see how that works.

Overall, my ends look and feel good. When I twisted my hair last night my ends weren't bushy. And the only issues I see with major breakage is on my right side where the crown is. But that area is recovering so I am expecting it to be in good shape at the beginning of summer. 

My ends won't be considered officially luscious until I can do a curlformer set and my ends not look a hot mess. I will save that test until summer to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2012)

I am still keeping up with moisturizing my ends to keep them from getting splits and ssks. I really hate these two monsters - they are like the devil, come to kill, steal and destroy but I will not allow it!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2012)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> Relaxed
> 2. Current Hair Length
> Between WL and HL
> ...


 
Hey girlie, I have not seen you in ages. Missed you. Where have you been?


----------



## LexaKing (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd love to join! I could really use some advice in this area! Unfortunately I just moved to Louisiana and have not found a stylist I trust for trims  

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
- Relaxed

2. Current Hair Length
- Just at BSL

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
- Split Ends, Uneven Length, Thin Ends ( My hair is a "W" shape now)...

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
- I S&M EVERY night and traditional wrap. DC every week. I no longer blow dry my hair.

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
-Continue to S&M everyday and wrap, but figure out trims and what else I can do....

I hope I don't have to trim off my progress


----------



## LexaKing (Feb 21, 2012)

DaDragonPrincess said:
			
		

> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> Relaxed
> 2. Current Hair Length
> Between WL and HL
> ...



You hair is beautiful! And such amazing length!!!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I am going to attempt to dust during this weekends cowash.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

I sealed my ends with straight castor oil tonight because some of the ladies have been raving about it. Going to try it for a week and will let you know. I hope it is as good as they say because then i will have another staple.


----------



## LexaKing (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok just got a real good trim ( took off an inch ) and even though I'm sad to lose the length my hair looks and feels much healthier! I think it's a good starting point and hopefully I grow that inch back soon. I ended the night by moisturizing with Tresemme  Split End Remedy + Mizani Coconut Soufflé and Sealed with Argan Oil.


----------



## missjones (Feb 22, 2012)

Checking in: I've been doing twist outs lately. I do retwist every night so I have been moisturizing and sealing, focusing on my ends. I need to do a dusting soon, I've noticed some ssks


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 24, 2012)

Just coated my ends with JBCO for a little overnight prepoo luvin.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 26, 2012)

Sealed my ends with mango butter before bed.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2012)

I had a spa day for my hair today. I:

Clarified with Keracare 1st lather shampoo
Second wash with Keracare Hydrating & Detangling Shampoo
Black tea/caffeine powder rinse
Protein deep condition with Keracare Intense Restorative Masque
Moisture deep condition with AO HSR Conditioner
Used Keracare Leave-In Conditioner
Sealed with JBCO and One & Only Argan Oil

Used 10 minutes of heat under dryer to infuse the argan oil with my hair followed by cool air for another 15 minutes - now my hair is unbelievably soft to the touch and smells absolutely delish


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 27, 2012)

Moisturized and baggyed my ends tonight before bed.  I used Donna Marie Hair Whip and hibiscus oil.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2012)

Life is hectic at the moment so I'm not sure what my ends feel like. But I think the ladies were right about sealing with straight castor oil. I have tried it on my twists and I like the results. I am wet bunning right now and I applied it to my ends before putting the bun up. Hopefully it will act well. It looks like I will be bunning it this week so I definitely will know if this works.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 27, 2012)

Moisturized my hair this morning with Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier. I am trying hard this time around to keep my ends from drying out. I really cannot afford another setback.


----------



## LexaKing (Feb 27, 2012)

About to moisturize with my mizani soufflé and a little tresemme split end leave in then gonna wrap my hair up for the night  

How's everyone else's progress going? How are your ends doing?


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 27, 2012)

Sealed ends with mango butter tonight.  Trying to stay consistent.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 28, 2012)

Checking in again.  Sealed my ends with butter and oil and crosswrapped them for bed.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I will use bunning only in case of emergencies. My ends always feel a little funny afterwards.


----------



## LexaKing (Feb 29, 2012)

Checking in 

M&S w/ Mizani Souffle, Chi Silk Infusion, and Argan Oil ends still looking good since my 1inch trim  on the 21st.


----------



## LexaKing (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm also hoping my ends grow evenly this time after my trim. For some reason last time the sides grew faster and it created this "W" shape. Weird...


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 1, 2012)

desperately trying to stay consistent.  I sealed my ends with mango butter this morning after I washed.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 1, 2012)

LaidBak Im right here with you  We gotta stay consistent, itll pay off in the long run! How is that mango butter?


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 1, 2012)

LexaKing said:
			
		

> LaidBak Im right here with you  We gotta stay consistent, itll pay off in the long run! How is that mango butter?



Its Elasta QP mango butter.  I've tried a lot of stuff during my PJ phase, and I always come back to it for my ends and edges.  It protects without weighing my ends down too much or making my hair greasy.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm playing around with cowashing for a few weeks. Not doing much with my ends. Cowashed tonight and will do so again in the morning. May seal them in the morning.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 2, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I'm playing around with cowashing for a few weeks. Not doing much with my ends. Cowashed tonight and will do so again in the morning. May seal them in the morning.



What are you co washing with?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> What are you co washing with?


 
I bought some Natures Gate Chamomile conditioner. Not sure if I like it or not but since I've never cowashed don't have a comparison. Next week going to cowash with AO White Camellia and see if I like that better.

Going to cowash every 4 days. More often than that is too much manipulation. 

I cowashed this morning with Natures Gate Chamomile, used AO White Camellia as a leave-in, coated hair with oil blend and sealed with Castor Oil. Styled my hair in flat twists.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 2, 2012)

I think I'm going to cowash and trim my ends tonight.  I'm seeing a lot of knots.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 2, 2012)

Hooked up the ends before bed with my trusty mango butter.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 5, 2012)

my ends are doing pretty good right now and im loving it. i pretty confident that i can make bsb with healthy ends by years end


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 5, 2012)

Washed and deep conditioned my hair today and applied some TRESemme split end remedy leave in conditioner. Then M&S with mizani souffle and argan oil  Ends still looking good!


----------



## SimJam (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive started carrying some LI in my hand bag. I touch up my ends during the day.

Im going army strong on these ends


----------



## SimJam (Mar 5, 2012)

crap Im not in this challenge .... LOLOL

carry on ladies


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2012)

SimJam said:


> crap Im not in this challenge .... LOLOL
> 
> carry on ladies


 
Thats funny 

Everyone's in this challenge, whether they signed up or not


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2012)

My ends just seemed mangled. I don't know if it is the bunning, the cowashing or if they are just fine and seem mangled.   My ends have been mysterious since I started my hair journey so I can never really tell whether they are ok or not.

Took down the ends of my flat twists, spritzed them, coated them with a shea butter blend, combed through them with a wide tooth comb and then with my denman. I think my ends need a little combing and stretching more often than I do. 

I think just my fingers isn't doing the job.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 5, 2012)

faithVA
How often are you bunning? I bun 5 days and wear my hair out for 2. If I wear twist outs and braid outs to often back to back (without a break in between) My hair also feels tangled, especially at the ends.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> @faithVA
> How often are you bunning? I bun 5 days and wear my hair out for 2. If I wear twist outs and braid outs to often back to back (without a break in between) My hair also feels tangled, especially at the ends.


 
I don't bun often. I have only tried it two weeks. And I may have worn a bun for 2 or 3 days out of that week. I've tried it both wet and dry. I think my ends bunched up like that doesn't go well. And my hair isn't quite long enough to twist or braid it first.

I rarely wear a twist out or a braid out. I am usually in twists.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 5, 2012)

faithVA I try to keep my ends detangled and stretched, even when I do twist outs and braids (I have to put rollers at the end). Otherwise my ends look scraggly. I wouldnt be concerned, just keep extra moisture on your ends and maybe try something other than finger combing (which tangles my hair more in the long run)


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2012)

Since I have my hair in flat twists, I am going to try for moisturizing and sealing every morning. I have some sprays to use up so this will be good and I will seal with the shea butter mix I also want to use up. When I use up these products I think I will go back to the Shea Moisture Smoothie and try it again. 

This morning I moisturized my ends with liquid mix of things and sealed with my shea butter mix.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 7, 2012)

saving my spot! I will post later!


----------



## leona2025 (Mar 7, 2012)

ugh my ends. I haven't been using heat and so I don't have any splits. They are healthy and moisturized. The only issue is they look thin. I think it's the way my hair grows. I have a tail and it's right at Wl and all my other hair is at mbl. I'm going to wait to see if it catches up. It usually does. I've been using My Elasta qp moisturizer and diluted lacio lacio on my ends.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2012)

leona2025 said:


> ugh my ends. I haven't been using heat and so I don't have any splits. They are healthy and moisturized. The only issue is they look thin. I think it's the way my hair grows. I have a tail and it's right at Wl and all my other hair is at mbl. I'm going to wait to see if it catches up. It usually does. I've been using My Elasta qp moisturizer and diluted lacio lacio on my ends.


 
Well if they are healthy then I agree definitely just wait it out and let them fill in. You will be glad you did. I think many of us wish that is the only problem we had with our ends 

Let it grow! Let it grow! Let it grow!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

One thing that has been working for me regarding smooth ends after a day of bunning is that when I bun, I make two twists, dip the tips (--up to 3.5' of it) in my oil mixture, smooth it out then twist the two twists together and wrap it into my bun. When I take my hair down at the end of the day, my ends are smooth and neat. Not crunchy. This may work for someone else too.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Just finished moisturizing and sealing my ends for the night. I have been quite consistent but just haven't posted everyday.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Just finished moisturizing and sealing my ends for the night. I have been quite consistent but just haven't posted everyday.


 
Great. Keep up the consistency. And don't worry about posting every day. As long as you check in regularly we appreciate it.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 8, 2012)

Is anyone bagging their ends?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> Is anyone bagging their ends?


 

Not just my ends, but my whole head. Moisturizing my ends right now.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 8, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> Not just my ends, but my whole head. Moisturizing my ends right now.



Aggie how's that working out for you? What do you use? How often? I have been thinking about trying it.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 9, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> @Aggie how's that working out for you? What do you use? How often? I have been thinking about trying it.


 

LexaKing,

It is working very well for me. I use either KeraCare Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil or BB Oil Moisturizing Lotion with Castor Oil and I seal with JBCO. 

I would baggy about 1-3 times a week depending on how my hair is behaving. If it is super dry, then 3 times but if it holding moisture well, I stick to once a week. I don't want my hair too mushy. 

I keep it fairly moisturized now anyway because I do not want another setback with dried out split ends. I hardly get breakage anymore and I handle my hair very gently now. 

My texlaxed hair acts a lot like my hair when it was fully natural and needs a lot of gentle handling and I am very mindful of that. My hair's love jones come down on her when I handle her - so much love!


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 9, 2012)

Just moisturizer and sealed my ends. Wrapping my hair for the night, protective bun tomorrow. It's almost been a month since I got an inch taken off, I hope my hair is closer to the length it was AND healthier


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2012)

My ends feel pretty good when I am conditioning  Let's see how they look and feel when I start styling


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm traveling and it looks like I forgot to put my mango butter in my suitcase.  So I had to coat my ends with Claudie's Coffee conditioning cream instead.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2012)

Just finished moisturizing my ends but I didn't seal because I will be DCing tomorrow anyway.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I realized that if I go a day or two without moisturizing my hair it feels different and dry. My hair is really thriving on M&S daily! And hopefully I'm retaining length better, I'll know in a couple weeks when I do a length check.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 11, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed my ends this morning.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> I realized that* if I go a day or two without moisturizing my hair it feels different and dry.* My hair is really thriving on M&S daily! And hopefully I'm retaining length better, I'll know in a couple weeks when I do a length check.


 
I feel the same way about the bolded LexaKing. Two days and my hair feel all dried out. 

I just finished my hair moisturizing session a few minutes ago. Yum!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 15, 2012)

Moisturized my ends with Coffee Conditioning Cream last night.


----------



## hothair (Mar 15, 2012)

Is it too late to join this challenge?

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc Relaxed
2. Current Hair Length BSB grazing bra strap. 
3. The issue(s) you are having with your endsNo splits but ends are beginning to look a bit thinner.
4. What you have tried to improve your endsNothing yet I just noticed. My sis thinks its part of my hair growth pattern (thick then growth boost, then thin, then thick again
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends I'm thinking of a dusting/ teeny weeny trim and I've re-introduced my oil prepoos on the ends
6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started. I'll measure inches

Will be back to edit later


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2012)

hothair said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge?
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc Relaxed
> 2. Current Hair Length BSB grazing bra strap.
> ...


 
No its not too late for healthy ends  If I forget to put your name on the challengers list please remind me. Have a lot going on at the moment.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2012)

I had been using AO GPB weekly to get my moisture protein balance right. I think that is too much for me. So I am switching to using it 1x a month and then using the White Camellia for every other wash. I also will start spraying my hair with water on take down before washing to make my hair easier to work with to see if I can reduce some of the breakage. 

And I will just trying to keep up with moisturizing and sealing on a regular basis. Still trying to work that mid-week cowash in  Hasn't happened yet.

Hopefully I will see some turn around.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 15, 2012)

I got some original HE long term split end protector and it's smells AMAZING!!! can't wait to use it tonight for my ends


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 17, 2012)

Checking in, ends still looking good  Im trying to make it to June before I trim again.


----------



## abcd09 (Mar 17, 2012)

I trimmed myself back to apl due to splits, baggied last night. Ends feel smooth so I'm going to continue baggying 3x a week with avj, co, and argan oil. I may have to trim a few millimeters each week to keep splits minimal.


----------



## Trixie58 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey bellas, just checkin in. My hair is doing well, i have figured out the shampoos, dcs, and protein conditioners my hair likes but now trying to figure out the oil and moisturizers i should use. Shea butter seems to have worked well in the past for baggying, but i am trying to figure out a consistent reggie w my disjointed stash. I hav wgo, evco, shea butter, sweet almond oil, ubh, and ntm moisturizer. 

I do kno Castor oil and evoo are too heavy, but basically entering trial and era phase to see which combo of the others will work best for baggying/daily use. Im dreading it bc i feel like my hair may get mad at me for experimenting on it naughty. Post updates w everyone soon!!!


----------



## Khaiya (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been soooo lazy and slacking off so badly, anyway my ends are not too bad since i've been in twists most of the time, i think i need a dusting though but i'm not sure when i'll do it yet. 

In other news, my new BFF is honey, i add it to my DCs and it is deeeevine!! Love it! I'm currently dcing with aloe vera, honey, ors replenishing pak, a little 2 min reconstructor and some cholesterol, will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2012)

I need to seal tonight. But I need to twist my hair up first. Maybe I will get to it.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2012)

I think I need my niece to flat row my hair so I can keep it tucked away for the entirety of at least 2 weeks. This is the only way I can force myself to leave my hair alone. My ends are crying to be tucked away now.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 18, 2012)

faithVA I wish I could French Braid or Twist my own hair, I love those styles and they always turn out pretty cute on my hair but Im not too good at it. And like Aggie said, it helps me keep out of my hair, less manipulation = less breakage


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2012)

Sometimes I feel I have the most raggedy ends on this board   I can never tell.  I have started being more consistent with wetting my hair prior to handling it. I didn't do a good job with my regimen yesterday because my hair feels wiry and crispy today. So I sprayed it with a spritz and then sealed with my shea butter mix and twisted.

Going to try some different things next weekend to just improve my moisture levels period. I have to keep trying


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> @faithVA I wish I could French Braid or Twist my own hair, I love those styles and they always turn out pretty cute on my hair but Im not too good at it. And like @Aggie said, it helps me keep out of my hair, less manipulation = less breakage


 

Twisting and Braiding just comes from practice, practice, practice. And when you have length you can practice easier. Because if it doesn't come out well you can just pull the hair back. My first year of twists were miserable and I am still practicing to make them look nicer.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 19, 2012)

Back at home,, back to my routine.  Sealed ends with mango butter and crosswrapped for bed.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 19, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Sometimes I feel I have the most raggedy ends on this board   I can never tell.  I have started being more consistent with wetting my hair prior to handling it. I didn't do a good job with my regimen yesterday because my hair feels wiry and crispy today. So I sprayed it with a spritz and then sealed with my shea butter mix and twisted.
> 
> Going to try some different things next weekend to just improve my moisture levels period. I have to keep trying



If I showed you the latest pic of my ends you SO would not feel bad about yours. So take heart my dear.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> If I showed you the latest pic of my ends you SO would not feel bad about yours. So take heart my dear.


 
LaidBak, Are you challenging me to a faceoff?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2012)

LaidBak and faithVA,

Do it! Do it! Do it!

Faceoff!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 19, 2012)

LoL!  Y'all are silly!  OK I will post when I get home from work.  But its such a sad sight!

ETA OK here are my raggedy ends.  Still battling back from ripping my hair out in the back.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2012)

^^^  ^^^


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2012)

My hair won't be loose until the weekend. I will see what I can do.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 19, 2012)

faithVA said:


> @LaidBak, Are you challenging me to a faceoff?




LoL!   I was trying to offer some encouragement!   Lord knows "worst ends" is not a face-off I wanna win.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> LoL! I was trying to offer some encouragement! Lord knows "worst ends" is not a face-off I wanna win.


 
You are so right. It sounds real crazy when you say it like that 

And I don't even know how I would show you my ends. I don't straighten my hair so it just looks like a fro.

What's your regi LaidBak? Are you using a lot of heat on your ends?


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 19, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You are so right. It sounds real crazy when you say it like that
> 
> And I don't even know how I would show you my ends. I don't straighten my hair so it just looks like a fro.
> 
> What's your regi @LaidBak? Are you using a lot of heat on your ends?



No, not a lot of heat at all.  Especially not back there.  All that is from the fake bun I wore back there; and then I sliced through my nape hair with the stocking cap I wore under my wig.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 19, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed my ends with water, mango butter, and grapeseed oil before bed.


----------



## Khaiya (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm gonna go hardcore for a week or two, DC every other day or so, i gotta do something to kick this dry hair to the curb!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> No, not a lot of heat at all. Especially not back there. All that is from the fake bun I wore back there; and then I sliced through my nape hair with the stocking cap I wore under my wig.


 
sorry to hear that. But at least it isn't due to some unknown condition. 

My hair looked similar when I was relaxed and in school. It brought back memories. But I don't even remember what I did to my hair. One day it would just be gone in the back  

Maybe I will throw a curlformer on a few twists in the back to take a picture of my ends. Curlformers show my ends in their true state


----------



## TheNDofUO (Mar 20, 2012)

How did I not see this thread?
I need to get my *** here.

 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc 
Relaxed but with some telaxed bits in random places.
2. Current Hair Length 
CBL
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
Splits, breakage. The works
 4. What you have tried to improve your ends 
Deep conditioning. Buns and puffs. Occasional GHEing.
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends 
Can't think of much else to do to be honest. Gonna be trimming next week :'(


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 20, 2012)

you know your ends are bad if you straighten your hair, and the top of the hair is silky smooth, and the ends can not be straightened!

ouch, it really hurt to know that after caring so preciously after my hair, it has been hiding damage all this time. i feel cheated


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 20, 2012)

Sealed ends with mago butter before bed.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2012)

Spongebob said:


> you know your ends are bad if you straighten your hair, and the top of the hair is silky smooth, and the ends can not be straightened!
> 
> ouch, it really hurt to know that after caring so preciously after my hair, it has been hiding damage all this time. i feel cheated


 
OMG! You too Spongebob. This is the exact problem I had last week. I could not for the life of me get my ends straight. I tried blow drying, flat ironing, and the hot curler - NOTHING! 

SSKS were killing my ends and I didn't even know it until I tried to heat style it. In the end, I just had to get them cut off. There is more there though but I have a scheduled appointment to have another major trim next month.

I will do my best to wear it straight as best I can by tension rollersetting. I still don't want too much heat on them so this is the safest straightening option for me.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2012)

After looking at all of the challenges I need update pictures for I have decided to try to straighten the back section of my hair this weekend. I will get to see what my ends really look like. So I will just post that picture in here over the weekend.

Hopefully I can find the time to do it this weekend.


----------



## Khaiya (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, so i decided to try S-Curl again, my relaxed hair despised it but my natural hair seems to be drinking it up and is just like "this is what i needed all along!" 

My hair feels soft and moisturized today so it seems i've found a new staple but we'll see, i may not even have to bother with the hardcore DCing i had planned if this continues to work so well. My relaxed hair loved Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist but maybe that was too light for my natural hair, S-Curl seems to be just right. 

Oh i also did a small dusting on the ends of my twists today, 1/4 inch or less, my ends were starting to tangle and knot and usually that's a sign i need a trim.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 21, 2012)

Moisturized and Sealed with HE Original LTR and coconut oil. I'm thinking about switching y Argan for Coconut when it comes to sealing because I wanna try something heavier for awhile to see if it makes a difference. Also I'm SO happy that my hair is still very even from when I had it cut exactly a month ago.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 22, 2012)

Been sealing and bagging my ends nightly with my homemade butter: mango butter, coffee oil (coconut oil & palm oil infusion), mixed with a little Natures Gate Conditioner. It makes my hair super soft. Hopefully it will cut down on the splits.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 22, 2012)

Sealed my ends with mango butter before bed and cross wrapped.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 27, 2012)

Still moisturizing and sealing every night. I also added Mizani h2O intense treatment to my regimen  Ends still seem good!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 27, 2012)

now that the weather has changed im going back to bunning. i got these twist in my hair and will be taking them out for a banana clip bun.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 27, 2012)

Still moisturizing and sealing nightly.  I've recently fallen in love with *Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Hair Butter*.  Its a thick butter, but its still very creamy and makes a great end sealer.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 27, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Still moisturizing and sealing nightly. I've recently fallen in love with *Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Hair Butter*. Its a thick butter, but its still very creamy and makes a great end sealer.


 
I was eyeballing that the other day. The "moringa" part actually caught my attention and I thought of @JFemme. She wrote a post on it a while back and all its advantages.

Must go back and....look at it some more


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 27, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> I was eyeballing that the other day. The "moringa" part actually caught my attention and I thought of @JFemme. She wrote a post on it a while back and all its advantages.
> 
> Must go back and....look at it some more



Though the second ingredient is shea butter, it doesn't look for feel like a typical shea butter balm.  I personally think its worth it.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 27, 2012)

Checking in.  Been sealing nightly with mango butter.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 28, 2012)

Checking in!

Heres a pic of how my ends are looking so far... I think they are still pretty healthy 

Moisturizing and Sealing is my hair savior! Lol!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 28, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> I was eyeballing that the other day. The "moringa" part actually caught my attention and I thought of @JFemme. She wrote a post on it a while back and all its advantages.
> 
> Must go back and....look at it some more



ChasingBliss Can you share the link to JFemme's post about it? I have been unable to find the link through the forum search for some reason.

Many thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 28, 2012)

morehairplease said:


> @ChasingBliss Can you share the link to JFemme's post about it? I have been unable to find the link through the forum search for some reason.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your response,
> tishee


 

I'm sorry, I cant seem to find it either.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

I did something last weekend and jacked up my ends. I'm not really sure what I did. But my hair has been try and rough feeling all week. And I have SSKs springing up everywhere  

So I am trying to get my hair back into shape. Hopefully I haven't done too much damage.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 30, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I did something last weekend and jacked up my ends. I'm not really sure what I did. But my hair has been try and rough feeling all week. And I have SSKs springing up everywhere
> 
> So I am trying to get my hair back into shape. Hopefully I haven't done too much damage.



So sorry hun!  Do you keep a journal? Can you look back to see what it could have been?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> So sorry hun! Do you keep a journal? Can you look back to see what it could have been?


 
I don't keep a journal but I have some ideas. I just simplified my regimen on my wash day yesterday and cut out all the fluff. I think I just didn't get enough moisture back into my hair after I did my henna last week. I need to start doing my henna in the morning so I can DC much longer afterwards. 

Thanks LaidBak


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 30, 2012)

faithVA - hey there I'm not in this challenge ( but tend to secretly join quite a few behind the scenes!). Anyhow, i couldn't help but feel your pain because I've been there. Before I bit the bullet and texlaxed for other reasons I had figured out that my natural ends just did better stretched ( I was natural this last time for about 6 or 7 years). These are the things that helped:
- using small rollers on my twist outs
- if not rollers twirling the ends with a heavy sealer like Shea butter
- limiting my wash n go's 

With your other great moisture and sealing techniques this may work for you as well. Good luck!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

caliscurls said:


> @faithVA - hey there I'm not in this challenge ( but tend to secretly join quite a few behind the scenes!). Anyhow, i couldn't help but feel your pain because I've been there. Before I bit the bullet and texlaxed for other reasons I had figured out that my natural ends just did better stretched ( I was natural this last time for about 6 or 7 years). These are the things that helped:
> - using small rollers on my twist outs
> - if not rollers twirling the ends with a heavy sealer like Shea butter
> - limiting my wash n go's
> ...


 
Thanks for lurking caliscurls   Thanks for the tips. I rarely wear my hair out which is why its weird. I've never done a WNG  And I don't really do twist outs or outs period. 

As I was doing my hair today I realized that I need to comb my hair. Not only does my hair need to be stretched, it needs to be smoothed and then dried. So I am going to get a medium and fine tooth seamless comb and give that a try. 

I will see if I can incorporate rolling somehow.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

I know its been 2 weeks but here are my raggedy ends. Hopefully in April I can make some progress.


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 31, 2012)

faithVA what's your regimen? What moisturizer and oil are you using, and how often do you seal? I had some crazy looking ends a few months back (you can see in my album) and I was SO frustrated. But my biggest savior has been MOISTURE and low manipulation. M&S has made a huge difference on my hair and really helped my jagged ends. Unfortunately I had to cut an inch of to start fresh.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> @faithVA what's your regimen? What moisturizer and oil are you using, and how often do you seal? I had some crazy looking ends a few months back (you can see in my album) and I was SO frustrated. But my biggest savior has been MOISTURE and low manipulation. M&S has made a huge difference on my hair and really helped my jagged ends. Unfortunately I had to cut an inch of to start fresh.


 
So far moisturizing and sealing hasn't done much for my ends.

One week a month I mudwash, the other weeks I cowash in twists
I just added tea rinses to try to reduce the shedding
I apply DC and detangle with wide tooth comb
I DC weekly under a heat cap
apply my leave-in, seal my ends with a shea butte blend
sit under a heat cap, reapply my leave-in
style my hair in 2 strand twists or flat twists

I don't WNG, I usually only wear my hair in a twist out 1 to 2 weekends a month.

During the week I moisturize with SM Mist and seal with either shea butter or castor oil. That is usually every other day or every two days depending on the style.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 2, 2012)

I bought some almond butter from Essential Wholesale.  I tested it out by sealing my ends with it tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2012)

Just finished moisturizing and sealing my ends, now I'm GHE'ing for the night.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 3, 2012)

Checking in! Just M&S with my Mizani and Argan oil. My hair is stay so much more MOISTURIZED since I started DC w/ heat. Now I only M&S before bed not during the day.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 3, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> So far moisturizing and sealing hasn't done much for my ends.
> 
> One week a month I mudwash, the other weeks I cowash in twists
> I just added tea rinses to try to reduce the shedding
> ...



faithVA Hmmmm moisture doesn't sound like the problem...do you cover you hair at night or sleep on satin? The only thing I can think of is the amount of manipulation or using a heavier sealant. How do you smooth your ends when you twist?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2012)

I moisturized and sealed tonight as well. I made up a sample batch of AVJ + glycerin + oil to see if I can make a replacement for the SM Mist. I think with a lighter oil it will work well. So I misted my ends with that mix and sealed with shea butter. I then combed through with my wide tooth and my tangle teezer Put my hair up into 2 flat twists.

I think my ends need to be combed more often to keep down the SSKs. Just detangling and M&S aren't enough for my curlies.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> @faithVA Hmmmm moisture doesn't sound like the problem...do you cover you hair at night or sleep on satin? The only thing I can think of is the amount of manipulation or using a heavier sealant. How do you smooth your ends when you twist?


 
Hey LexaKing,

I always wear a satin bonnet. 

What I have decided to do is to buy combs from hairsense and routinely stretch and smooth my hair by using the large tooth comb down to the fine tooth comb. I think just detangling isn't enough for my ends because they are so curly.

I was just writing about that as you are posting this. So I think I need more combing and not less.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 3, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Hey LexaKing,
> 
> I always wear a satin bonnet.
> 
> ...



Yeah sounds good! Thx for the response keep me updated!!!


----------



## Khaiya (Apr 3, 2012)

Its been a while since I was in here, still chugging along. SCurl makes my hair soft and moisturized but it doesn't last very long, maybe half a day. Need to try sealing it in with various things to see what works for me.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

Did so much today to try to correct my brittle ends issue. Everything is up in the air right now.

I prepooed which didn't seem to help significantly. then I cowashed with I am also not sure worked. Then did a tea rinse. I think this helps my shedding but not sure it helps my ends. I DCd with AO White Camellia. This helps my strands top to bottom. I used SM Smoothie as my leave-in, sat under my heat cap and reapplied SM SMoothie. My hair and ends felt pretty good.

Started twisting my hair with a mix of AVJ/glycerin/oil and smoothed each small section with a fine tooth comb. 

Hopefully with the product changes and the smoothing of  my ends I can start to turn this around.

I will know tomorrow if my hair stayed moisturized overnight.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Apr 7, 2012)

I know I'm not I this challenge but.....

Has anyone tried the Java bean hair balm from bask??? I had Ben using Oyins burnt sugar pomade but this stuff.......took it to a whole nother level and the coffee smell does not last!!! 


http://www.etsy.com/listing/77477950/java-bean-honey-hair-balm-4-oz


----------



## RS1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Khaiya said:


> Its been a while since I was in here, still chugging along. SCurl makes my hair soft and moisturized but it doesn't last very long, maybe half a day. Need to try sealing it in with various things to see what works for me.



I'm not in thos challenge but i just started using scurl and it keeps my hair moisturized for a couple of days. I use it with rosewater and aloe vera juice in a spray bottle. Maybe that might help you.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 7, 2012)

so, ive ignored my ends for a while and i finally cut them last weekend...gotta tell you, it felt really good.  my ends were thin/see through, rough looking, no matter how careful i was my hair would snag & rip at the ends.  just a mess that i ignored for a long time...and i KNEW that i shouldve snipped the ends a long time ago, but you know how that "hanging on" thing goes.  i told myself "i'll wait until i hit this goal or that goal and THEN i'll cut"

so now that my ends are cut, i'm trying my best to keep them in tact.  when i unravel twists, they come apart easily without snagging!  my ends are full & thick!  

i keep my ends pinned up pretty much all week (i take them down for midweek rinse or condition)...so i only see my ends twice a week (on wash day and on rinse/condition day).  hydrolyzed keratin helps to keep my hair strong (even when my ends were raggedy this helped a bit...but still...it wasnt a good look).  i add extra castor oil to my ends before pinning them up 

i'll be watching this thread for ideas on KEEPING THEM THAT WAY!  

gonna go through this and see what tips i can find.

gotta be honest, i thought about joining this when it was first introduced, but i was in denial LOL.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 7, 2012)

Sealed ends with mango butter and grapeseed oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 8, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> gotta be honest, i thought about joining this when it was first introduced, but i was in denial LOL.



 Me too youwillrise, me too. 
faithVA  I'm joining yet another one of your challenges!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 8, 2012)

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
-Natural

*2. Current Hair Length*
-BSL

*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
-Some dryness, a few split ends, general uneven-ness.

*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
-Moisturizing more with higher quality products, mild protein, (inconsistently) sealing my ends

*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
-Continue moisturizing
-Sealing often with castor oil
-Maintaining my trimming schedule
-Being gentle on my ends


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> *1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
> -Natural
> 
> *2. Current Hair Length*
> ...


 

Happy to have you but sorry your having end challenges. But happy you are working on them before they get too bad. You have such lovely twists


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 8, 2012)

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc *-  natural

*2. Current Hair Length* -  my hair length is different all around. * back* - now top of armpit from past armpit, *sides* - now top of collarbone from top of armpit,* front* - now around bottom of bottom lip from a little past chin

*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends* - they have a tendency to thin out, become see through, splits, fuzziness, ssks and alladat mess.

*4. What you have tried to improve your ends* - i tried to salvage them by keeping them pinned up and taking extra care to moisturize and oil them, but the damage was already done before i started doing those things more often...so i had to cut and start over.

*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends* - now that my ends are chopped, i'm going to continue to be gentle with them, keep them pinned up...take care to give them extra conditioning, moisturizing and lubrication...i usually seal the length of my hair with apricot oil and then do a mix of castor/apricot on the ends...maybe i'll even start using some kind of butter on the ends again.

*6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started.* -  i havent measured my hair yet now that i've cut it.  i'm gonna make a guess and say that now i'm at about 6.5 or 7 inches?  i think i cut about 2.5 or so inches...didnt really measure, but that's just a guess.  i will take some measurements next weekend when it's time to redo my hair!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2012)

The AVJ/glycerin/oil mix definitely helped. So now working to see what ratios I can get away with. The current batch I am using 5 TBSP AVJ to 1 TBSP of veg. glycerin with no oil. I am going to apply that to my ends at 1x a day and seal with my shea butter blend.

I need a similar mixture for the rest of my hair but I may need to add oil to it because putting shea butter along the whole strand doesn't work well for my hair. Not sure if I want to use the same mix and then apply coconut oil or EVOO over the strand or create a separate mix with the oils already added  

hmm. Ok I will try just using the same mix and applying the oil separate and see how that goes. 

I twisted my hair with it Friday and it felt great yesterday. It still feels good today but I can tell it will need a boost tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2012)

I have not been the best at checking in on my challenges but I'm still moisturizing/sealing. Claudie's ends assurance makes my ends feel really good.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 8, 2012)

faithVA I'm probably just being paranoid, but I'd rather catch my negligence sooner than loud


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 8, 2012)

Moisturized with CD Tui Spritz, then sealed ends with castor oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 8, 2012)

Sealed ends with mango butter before bed.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

Trying out my AVJ/glycerin this morning. Moisturized my hair with AVJ/glycerin and then sealed with a castor oil blend. My hair didn't fuzz. I am hoping that this ratio of AVJ/glycerin works well. The previous ratio held for 2 to 3 days. So this will need to keep my hair moisturized at least until Wednesday to match it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 9, 2012)

faithVA Do you think the Tangle Teezer can be the source of your ends problems?


----------



## -PYT (Apr 9, 2012)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
-Natural

2. Current Hair Length
-CBL/SL

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
-single strand knots and split ends when I am not vigilant about caring for my ends

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
-Recently I have been getting professional trims after straightening, but I do not want to abuse heat in order to assure my ends are healthy. 

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
- While straight, I have been sealing ends with oil and keeping them off my shoulders. 

Once I wash, I plan to twist and seal with oil and get on a set trimming schedule. Also, get better at moisturizing more.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @faithVA Do you think the Tangle Teezer can be the source of your ends problems?


 
I don't think so because I haven't used it since January, even though I am always tempted to use it.  And my big problems didn't start until March. Keep in mind, I have always had severe breakage and shedding since starting in 2009. That I was used to. 

I used the Tangle Teezer more last year. I never really had problems with it. It's the only thing that doesn't pull my hair. But I did put it aside just to make sure. My breakage really did seem to be due to a product/ingredient issue. And I am saying that because not only were my ends breaking, all of my hair was really dry. I really think it was the protein. It was similar to when I tried HydraThermal products. 

Ok - thats a long answer


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 9, 2012)

faithVA but that's a good answer. I haven't used my TT since last year after reading others' experiences with breakage from it, but I may go back to it soon for a full detangling session. (I haven't combed or thoroughly detangled with a tool since last March or something. )


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @faithVA but that's a good answer. I haven't used my TT since last year after reading others' experiences with breakage from it, but I may go back to it soon for a full detangling session. (I haven't combed or thoroughly detangled with a tool since last March or something. )


 
I think my not detangling with a tool is also causing me issues. My hair is the curliest at the ends, so finger detangling or using a wide tooth comb removes the shed hair, but I think I need to smooth my ends with a smaller comb to work out some of that curl. I am trying this along with the glycerin.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 9, 2012)

Sealed ends with mango butter followed by grapeseed oil.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 9, 2012)

gonna rinse & condition tonight and then i'll moisturize w/ the shea moisture curl & style milk and seal w/ sunflower/castor oil...a little extra castor on the ends. 

took my hair down from the pins after a couple of days...my ends feel really good right now.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2012)

My hair seemed like it would hold moisture for another day but decided to moisturize again with my AVJ/glycerin. Massaged it into my twists, my edges and my ends.

And as I pulled my hands over my ends, I only had 1 broken hair for my entire head. That's unheard of. 

Hopefully this mix will keep working for me.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2012)

My go-to ends protector staple has changed.  I just took a look at the new formula of Elasta QP mango butter, which is now "Olive and Mango butter".  Looks like it got even better.  They added some good stuff.  

NEW Ingredients: Water (Aqua), Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Capric Capryllic Triglycerides, PEG-75 Lanolin, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceteareth-20, Cetyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Phenyl Trimethicone, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Retinyl Paltimate (Vitamin A), Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin (Vitamin H), Linoleic Acid (Vitamin F), Persia Gratissima (Avocado) Oil [contains Vitamins B2, D, A, E,  K, and Potassium], Parfum (Fragrance), Imidazolidinyl Urae, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Hydrolyzed Silk, Butylparaben, Cl19140 (FD&C Yellow 5).


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2012)

Sealed soaking wet ends with mango butter before bed.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 10, 2012)

My ends are holding up well since Sunday's sealing with castor oil. I'll be sure to do this at least 2x a week. I also didn't feel any single strand knots since my ends smoothed out after oiling. I definitely have to keep this up if I want to retain all of the growth that I can this year.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 11, 2012)

I just sealed the ends of my twists and massaged my hairline with castor oil.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 12, 2012)

Just sealed with mizani coconut souffle, mizani h2o nighttime treatment, and argan oil. Hopefully I won't need a trim until June/July


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 12, 2012)

DC'd after my workout.  So I sealed my wet ends with the new formula mango butter and wrapped my hair for bed.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2012)

Spritzed my hair with SM Mist and sealed with shea butter blend and put my twists in 3 big braids. Hopefully my hair will be soft tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2012)

I just updated the APL and SL challenges and I need to update with my latest pics here as well since they are pics of my ends after the removal of the last ssks and split ends from my hair.

Woot! Hare are pics:


----------



## divachyk (Apr 12, 2012)

Claudie's ends assurance is awesome!


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 13, 2012)

Im not in this challenge but I have a question do any of you ladies seal your ends with a serum?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Im not in this challenge but I have a question do any of you ladies seal your ends with a serum?


 
I had an argan serum which I paid a ridiculous amount of money for. I used that on my ends. I think it worked ok. It went on well. I've not tried anymore. And it was far too expensive to repurchase.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 13, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Claudie's ends assurance is awesome!



divachyk tell me more about this product. The ingredients look really good, I'm thinking about getting it when I run out of my current moisturizer. Thanks!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 13, 2012)

LexaKing I love the way it makes my ends feels smooth, silky and well moisturized.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

With the use of the AVJ + glycerin, I had much less breakage than I've had in the past few months. I prepooed today with AVG + castor oil blend, baggied for 45 minutes and detangled. I did have some breakage but I was glad to see much more shed hair than breakage. In previous weeks I had as much breakage as shed hair.

I am trying castille soap for the first time this week. I am hoping for positive results. And will continue with the AVJ/glycerin mix for now.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I just sealed the ends of my twists and massaged my hairline with castor oil.



Did it again.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

Wash day - My ends are luscious but I guess they could be worse  Just hoping to see less breakage over the next few weeks. If I can retain some, then I can cut off these rough ends. I would love to have a blunt APL cut.


----------



## Khaiya (Apr 16, 2012)

still in search of an awesome sealant to use after moisturizing. Nothing i've used so far gives me the feeling i'm looking for. Everything is either too thick or too thin, still looking for the one that's just right.

Oh, i bought a Moringa-Tea Tree butter that works pretty well, but its almost as tough as cocoa butter so it's hard to apply it, guess i could sit it in warm water or the sun and melt it when i need to use it cause my ends feel soft the instant i apply it.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 17, 2012)

Coated my ends with mango butter.


----------



## Khaiya (Apr 17, 2012)

^Girl u sho do love that mango butter!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 17, 2012)

Khaiya said:
			
		

> ^Girl u sho do love that mango butter!



Ain't nothing like it for protecting my ends !


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 18, 2012)

Checking in! Just moisturized w/ HE LTR and Mizani and sealed with macadamia oil ( I just bought it and love the smell!)


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I'm back on track. Moisturized my ends with AVJ/glycerin. Mixed my shea butter mix with a little water and sealed my ends. All ends are now tucked in. I think I have finally found a sealing method


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 18, 2012)

I used HH Mango Tango Cloud on my ends. It smells delicious!  I hope my ends like it as much as they've been liking castor oil. If not, I'll use the MTC mainly on my length. Win-Win.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 18, 2012)

Sealed my ends with....well, y'all know.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2012)

Moisturized with avj/glycerin, baggied while I worked out, sealed my strands with grapeseed oil and my ends with a shea butter blend. I hope this works and doesn't leave my hair dry.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 19, 2012)

Relaxed today.  Mango butter  is too heavy for my cute bouncy style.  So I sealed with a dab of oil.


----------



## Khaiya (Apr 19, 2012)

^ Cant believe there are days u dont use mango butter!!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 20, 2012)

Crisco is great for sealing


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 20, 2012)

Khaiya said:
			
		

> ^ Cant believe there are days u dont use mango butter!!



I figured I'd throw y'all a curve ball.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 21, 2012)

I also sealed the ends of my twists with castor oil.


----------



## Khaiya (Apr 21, 2012)

I have found my mango butter! (LaidBak) DH brought me some shea butter and my hair just melted with softness! I've been touching my hair all day! My relaxed hair despised shea butter but this is now a staple for my natural hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2012)

I am still DCing and will rinse in the morning. I can feel all of the SSKs and rough ends. And I have to keep distracting myself so I don't try to cut them off. Otherwise I get into this cutting frenzy that does absolutely no good 

I'm going to hold off on dusting until the end of June.


----------



## isawstars (Apr 22, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> Checking in! Just moisturized w/ HE LTR and Mizani and sealed with macadamia oil ( I just bought it and love the smell!)



LexaKing  where did you buy your macadamia oil?


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 22, 2012)

isawstars said:
			
		

> LexaKing  where did you buy your macadamia oil?



isawstars I found it at trade secret and ulta. I bought the little bottle for 6 dollars because I wanted to try it and see if I like it. The bigger bottle is 11 and the large one is like 25. It smells and feels great! A little goes a VERY long way so even the small bottle I got will last awhile


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 22, 2012)

Strangely my ends are looking longer but some end hairs seem thinner this month. But when I look closely I see my ends don't have many splits , I have been religiously moisturizing and sealing. I'm not sure if it's because it's been more humid (creating frizz) where I live or because I'm almost 3 months post trim or I need more protective styling but my update pic will be on the 29 th so maybe I can see what's going on better.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 22, 2012)

Khaiya said:


> I have found my mango butter! (@LaidBak) DH brought me some shea butter and my hair just melted with softness! I've been touching my hair all day! My relaxed hair despised shea butter but this is now a staple for my natural hair.



That's awesome!  My relaxed hair actually likes shea butter.  What brand are you using?  Or are you using the unrefined stuff?


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 22, 2012)

Tonight I am back on that buttah!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm going to do a light trim tonight. My ends have really turned around this month.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 25, 2012)

Still M&Sing every night with Mizani and Macadamia Oil (yum).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2012)

I put in box braids tonight and my ends are raggedy, raggedy, raggedy. So I dusted my ends. I may have to do a bit more when i take the braids out, because my hair varies so much in length that I am sure not all of it was the same length as the braid.

I wanted to try to make it to the end of June before I dusted again but I couldn't do it. It was just too bad. So let's see if I can do better at maintaining them for the next few months.


----------



## Trixie58 (Apr 29, 2012)

LexaKing, which Mizani are you using?


----------



## Trixie58 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello All,

Had a bit of a freakout yesterday. Fell asleep without tying up my hair or rolling it, and woke up appearing like I'd just stuck my finger in a light socket. So headed to a salon to have them blow dry it a little, when I use heat on my own hair, it never works out and I may even cause damage.
Went to the Dominican salon that I used to frequent, but stopped going after discovering my hair hates their heat techniques and aggressive washing. This time I came in with it washed and dried already from the night before, so the girl blew it a tiny bit with some heat protectant, which was exactly what I wanted. However...before I had a chance to stop her, she added 2-3 bumps on the ends with a flat iron. I don't know if I'm just not used to having my hair this straight, or if it really is possible that she caused any irreparable damage. I just felt like she cranked through my hair applying too much heat in a concentrated area. Lesson learned: just no heat for me, ever, even in times of desparation.
Since the heat blitz, i've moisturized with my staples, NTM and UBH, and sealed with EVCO and sweet almond oil. My ends look like they could use a trim. While the heat attack didn't help, I think they may just look a bit thin because it's been awhile. My last trim was a VERY light dust around Valentine's day. So I'm heading to the salon next week for a 1/4-1/2 inch dust. Is this approved by everyone?
Update pics attached. The sweatshirt is Nov 2011, the blue bra is Feb 24, and the white tank is today April 29, after the heat storm. I'm also in the APL challenge and hoping to be able to comfortably call that after my next couple relaxers. I'm right around APL now, but I have a trim coming up and I want my ends to be a little thicker at APL before I call it.
Xo


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 29, 2012)

used the loc moisture method to moisturize yesterday for the first time.

i did two applications of the layers
and on the 2nd application, i used two oils instead of one 

castor was the last oil i used (after the cream) and i intended to leave it that way, but it seemed like my hair was feeling roughish, so i put some cream on top of that and baggied.  this morning my hair felt really smooth.  the ends looked/felt really good, too. 

hmmm gonna keep testing this out and see how it fares over time.  

before moisturizing and after my wash/dc, i sprayed water/acv and water/keratin mix which also help me stop breakage and give my hair elasticity.

it's interesting...i'm so used to oil being the last step and i think that's why i wanted to put the oil on top of the cream. the double layering could seem excessive to some people, but it seemed to make a difference to me.  my hair craves moisture and lubrication.  i'd only double layer after a cleansing wash and dc, though...which is what i did yesterday. 

sooo...we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 29, 2012)

Trixie58 said:


> LexaKing, which Mizani are you using?



Trixie58 I am using the Mizani Coconut Soufflé. It's GREAT and light enough for moisturizing daily. Also I occasionally use the H20 night time treatment when I need it but the Soufflé is a staple of mine 

Here is my review for it on my youtube channel: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDglmlP_5Os


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 29, 2012)

Trimmed my ends just now, then applied some mango butter.  They are evening up nicely.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2012)

Misted with SM Mist, rubbed in a bit of sunflower oil and sealed my ends with shea butter.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2012)

Misted this morning with SM Mist and applied a light layer of sunflower oil.


----------



## Trixie58 (May 1, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> @Trixie58 I am using the Mizani Coconut Soufflé. It's GREAT and light enough for moisturizing daily. Also I occasionally use the H20 night time treatment when I need it but the Soufflé is a staple of mine
> 
> Here is my review for it on my youtube channel:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDglmlP_5Os


 
Girl I've been trying not to be a PJ for my wallet's sake but I am at the end of my NTM, Humectress, and UBH bottles. Guess I will be trying a new moisturizer  What do u use to seal (sorry if you said this already). I have EVCO, sweet almond oil, shea butter, and evoo in my stash.


----------



## LexaKing (May 1, 2012)

Trixie58 said:
			
		

> Girl I've been trying not to be a PJ for my wallet's sake but I am at the end of my NTM, Humectress, and UBH bottles. Guess I will be trying a new moisturizer  What do u use to seal (sorry if you said this already). I have EVCO, sweet almond oil, shea butter, and evoo in my stash.



Trixie58 haha sorry I'm feeding your PJ-ism, I'm guilty on wanting to try new stuff to  But I seal with Argan Oil (light and absorbs well) or Macadamia oil (medium, it's a little heavier than Argan but less than EVOO). Both smell amazing! Both do great on my hair!


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2012)

Moisturized my hair with Sta Sof Fro and sealed my ends with a shea butter blend. I guess they feel as good as they can. I will continue to dream of beautiful ends  At this point it is just a dream.


----------



## mamaore (May 2, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Trimmed my ends just now, then applied some mango butter. They are evening up nicely.


 
LaidBak, how do you trim your hair so evenly although it short. Any special technique you use to trim the back.

Thanks


----------



## LaidBak (May 2, 2012)

mamaore said:


> @LaidBak, how do you trim your hair so evenly although it short. Any special technique you use to trim the back.
> 
> Thanks


No technique at all.  I just use a mirror and some eyebrow scissors, and hope for the best.


----------



## Trixie58 (May 5, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> No technique at all. I just use a mirror and some eyebrow scissors, and hope for the best.


 
I'm jealous. Your trims look great. I am posting trims pics for a trim I got yst'day. Wish I could dust my own ends!


----------



## Trixie58 (May 5, 2012)

apologies for the cross post for those on APL challenge also. Posting updates from Jan 2012, then before the trim this week, then after the trim yesterday. she definitely trimmed not dusted! it's a little shorter than what id like on the sides, but my ends were on their last toe.  Now will just try to retain this and dust every 3 months, I think that's about the schedule i need. 
Last nite threw on some NTM on my hair and sealed the ends with coconut oil.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2012)

I love nice ends but I sure would like to have some length. If I knew what to do with my hair I would cut all of my hair back to NL and even it out. Maybe I will cut my ends and just wear kinky twists for 6 months. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## divachyk (May 6, 2012)

Still working on my ends. Claudie's Ends Assurance is keeping them sealed nicely and I'm seeing less breakage. I still have a ways to go before I claim victory.


----------



## LexaKing (May 6, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Still working on my ends. Claudie's Ends Assurance is keeping them sealed nicely and I'm seeing less breakage. I still have a ways to go before I claim victory.



I wanna try that stuff SO bad! Maybe when I run out of my Mizani, which will be about another month or so. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## LexaKing (May 6, 2012)

Hey ladies,

So my ends are looking good, but I think im getting "lead" hairs. It's weird because I dont have many split ends but certain parts are looking longer than others which gives a thin effect. Not sure if it's even anything to worry about because I have been keeping my ends moisturized and protected everyday. So I'm gonna leave it alone and continue babying them and we will see what happens


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 7, 2012)

I'm doing pretty good! I'm focusing more on my ends and using various moisturizers and castor oil.  Going to go in for a trim next month. With my fine hair... I need semi-regular trims or everything goes horribly awry.


----------



## LaidBak (May 7, 2012)

Spritzed with water and oil, then sealed with mango butter.


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2012)

Moisturized with SM mist and sealed my ends with shea butter blend.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 8, 2012)

Sealed my ends with HH Avocado Cloud. Yummy.


----------



## LaidBak (May 8, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> Spritzed with water and oil, then sealed with mango butter.



Did this again.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2012)

Sealed my ends with shea butter blend.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 9, 2012)

Did a little trim earlier today. About to co wash and seal.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2012)

Oiled my ends with coffee castor oil blend and added some TW Mist Bodifier to soften it up. put KCCC on the ends before twisting it up.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 13, 2012)

I'm super late to this challenge, but I've been slacking on my regimen for the past couple of months and my ends need help  

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Natural
2. Current Hair Length
WL
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
SSKs
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
I know what works, but I haven't been doing it
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
DC at least twice a month, keep ends stretched, M&S daily, protein at least once a month,dusting at least every 8 weeks

I just dusted half my head. I need to find time to do the other half. I've been moisturizing with Shea Moisture and sealing with Crisco because my hair is straight right now. When my hair is curly I moisturize with a liquid leave in and seal with Crisco. 

I used to use Castor oil in my leave in but I stopped because adding it took extra time. I need to go back to that though because it really helped keep my hair moisturized.

I also haven't been DCing like I should, and I haven't done a protein treatment in a few months.

I'll try to check in twice a week.

 faithVA!


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm super late to this challenge, but I've been slacking on my regimen for the past couple of months and my ends need help
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> Natural
> ...


 
Welcome FoxxyLocs. Girl you better take care of all that pretty hair  

I am glad you are jumping on it and that you know what to do. Watch out TBL


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2012)

My hair has stayed very soft using the Tresemme naturals as a leave in. I have applied my sunflower/grapeseed oil mix to the bottom half of my twists. 

Yesterday just to use up some product, I used up the rest of the SM Mist and applied TW Mist Bodifier to my twists and then sealed with teh sunflower/grapeseed oil. 

I am cutting off SSKs and snagging ends as I find them.


----------



## SimJam (May 15, 2012)

I trimmed my ends last night. now that Im getting the breakage under control I decided I needed to let go of those bushy a$$ split endy ends


----------



## youwillrise (May 15, 2012)

I thought my hair was gonna suffer during this trip because I didn't have my usual products and oils and I just bought some travel sized garnier conditioner along with using the hotel conditioner...and my hair has felt great for these past 4 days I've been away.  Moisturized, smooth, ends feel great.  I'm happily surprised.  I was worried a little.  So hooray for that.  Heading back home in a bit...plane should be boarding soon. 

So yay to hair that doesn't suck


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 15, 2012)

I finished my dusting/S&D. I've been moisturizing and sealing every night this week. My SSKs were mainly on the bottom 1/2 in. of the strand, so I guess it could be worse. I'm going to monitor my ends and dust again as needed instead of having a set schedule. I'll deep condition later this week and get my hair braided for next week.

ETA: I should say for the past 7 days since it's only Tuesday, lol.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 16, 2012)

I had to wash last night because my scalp was giving me problems. I shampooed and then DC'd overnight w/AOWC mixed w/HSR. I was seeing SSKs as I was detangling, but not many. I sealed my ends heavily w/Crisco and put in about 8 braids so hopefully that will keep my end stretched enough that they won't tangle.


----------



## youwillrise (May 16, 2012)

Yeah...I need to wash, too...my hair feels great...moisturized, lubricated, smooth...but my scalp is itching up a storm.  Ugh.  Gonna wash on Friday, get back to my regular routine.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 16, 2012)

I added castor oil to my ends.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

applied a little sunflower/grapeseed oil to my ends.


----------



## youwillrise (May 17, 2012)

rinsed with water again tonight

added my crazy oil/butter mixture (dont remember everything that's in it...but...there's oyin burnt sugar pomade, castor oil, sunflower oil, cocoa butter...i think maybe a couple of other things?)

then added garnier sleek & shine conditioner and shea moisture curl & style milk on top of it. 

baggy'ing it all in now. 

today my hair felt soooo good i couldnt stop touching it.  tomorrow, i should probably wear my hair pinned up haha. a little extra ends protection.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2012)

I have only moisturized my hair once in 4 weeks. I am leaving this baby alone, plus I have been sick and definitely not in the mood for dealing with it. But now I am missing pampering it so I might get back to it by this weekend. I am still coughing a little bit so we'll see.


----------



## Stationwagon (May 19, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge. These are my stats:

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
_natural, 4a/4b_

2. Current Hair Length
_Ear length on sides, at nape of neck in the back of head_

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
_My hair of collarbone is shorter and broken off, than the hair on the sides of my head.  My ends feel dry if I don't put oil on them._

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
_ I have worn my hair in a loose bun for the past few weeks. I have also stopped flatironing.  I am using QBCastor & Moringa Softening Serum or castor oil on my ends. I braid my hair at night, and sleep with a satin cap. During the day, I put my hair in a loose bun or wear it out.  _

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
_ I plan to finger detangle my knots with oil intead of using a comb each week. I used a comb to get rid of some shed hair last week, since I hadn't combed it in a while. I think my hands will help my ends more than my comb. I plan to also stop using heat on my hair and will start air drying again. Still using castor oil on my ends, will try to upgrade to JBCO to see if that helps. I also plan to prepoo with oil before I shampoo, focusing on my ends.  _

Thanks -


----------



## LexaKing (May 19, 2012)

Still moisturizing daily and sealing with macadamia oil. But I'm almost out of my Mizani and I'm gonna be on the lookout fir a new moisturizer soon.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2012)

[USER=17947 said:
			
		

> Adrienne72[/USER];15972651]I would like to join this challenge. These are my stats:
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> _natural, 4a/4b_
> ...


 
Hey, its me again  Welcome again!  I think this challenge is a better fit for you. Sounds like you have a good plan to restore your hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 19, 2012)

After I washed on Tuesday I moisturized with my conditioner on the ends and sealed heavily with crisco, then I left my hair in the same bun (braided) until my mom took them out and cornrowed my hair last night. My ends were looking kind of frizzy when she finished. I misted them with water and put more conditioner on them and put them in a bun. I'll take it down today to moisturize again and seal.

I also oiled my scalp with tea tree oil. Hoping to see some improvement in my scalp issues. My plan is to get some neem powder and add neem and tea tree oil to my shampoo.


----------



## youwillrise (May 19, 2012)

shampoo bar'ed, dc'ed, LOC moisture method last night.  baggied overnight.  banding hair right now to twist later.  

i'll probably re-moisturize the ends later, too...just for an extra boost and extra protection


----------



## Stationwagon (May 19, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Hey, its me again  Welcome again! I think this challenge is a better fit for you. Sounds like you have a good plan to restore your hair.


 
Thanks! - You were right, after reading the posts - this might be a better fit for me -


----------



## KhandiB (May 21, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge..


1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
*Relaxed*
2. Current Hair Length
*APL*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
*Very Dry*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
*I gave myself a nice trim this weekend *





5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
*More Moisture, More Baggying and More Updo's (protective styles)*


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> I would like to join this challenge..


 
Welcome KhandiB. That does look like a nice trim. I am sure your ends feel fabulous right now.


----------



## KhandiB (May 21, 2012)

faithVA : yes they do, here is what they were looking like






I been working at this way too long, my hair should be to the floor, lol  



faithVA said:


> Welcome KhandiB. That does look like a nice trim. I am sure your ends feel fabulous right now.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> @faithVA : yes they do, here is what they were looking like
> 
> 
> 
> I been working at this way too long, my hair should be to the floor, lol


 
Umm, yeah, those are some ugly ends 

Sorry, it is taking you so long. I am right along with you. My ends seem to stay tore up and I stay trimming them  I'm just trying to get to APL.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 21, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed w/HSR + crisco again. I haven't done it every single night, but I am much more consistent than I was before this challenge. My ends are feel very soft and I don't feel any new knots so that's progress.

SN: I realized that when I'm busy, I grab whatever shampoo is close by, which includes sulfate poos, which is probably why my scalp is acting up lately.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2012)

I moisturized my twists with TW Mist Bodifier and sealed my ends with a shea butter blend.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 22, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge if its not to late!!
Im 4b natural, Sl
my problem i frizzy ends that seem to split when its hot, cold, or warm outside
ive only used heat maye twice in 2 years and i ps 100% of the time.
i recently trimmed about 1/4inch a week ago and im not trying to cutt anymore for atleast a few months so to keep my ends healthy i plan on upping my moisturizing and sealing if my ends, drinking more water, and keeping them hidden in either wigs or buns


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I would like to join this challenge if its not to late!!
> Im 4b natural, Sl
> my problem i frizzy ends that seem to split when its hot, cold, or warm outside
> ive only used heat maye twice in 2 years and i ps 100% of the time.
> i recently trimmed about 1/4inch a week ago and im not trying to cutt anymore for atleast a few months so to keep my ends healthy i plan on upping my moisturizing and sealing if my ends, drinking more water, and keeping them hidden in either wigs or buns


 
Come on in lamaria211


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2012)

Moisturized my hair with TW Mist Bodifier and sealed with shea butter blend.


----------



## greenandchic (May 22, 2012)

I've been moisturizing my ends daily either with water or a leave in (Giovanni Direct Leave-in, Darcy's Botanicals Leave-in, ore Tressme Naturals Conditioner) and sealing with one of my oil blends nightly (castor, olive, jojoba; or grape seed and olive), or Darcys Cherry Kernel oil  - LOVE the fragrance)


----------



## lamaria211 (May 23, 2012)

Gonna moistrize with the last (hopefully) of my Giovanni direct leave in and seal my ends in Vatika oil


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2012)

When my ends feel raggedy, which is almost all the time, I feel so tempted to trim/dust. But my regular dusting schedule is 8 to 12 weeks, with my next scheduled dusting at the end of June. Can't wait. In the meantime I am going to take 1/4 of a section and each time I cowash, do a search and destroy to get rid of some of these SSKs. At least the ones that really are annoying. It's too much to do my entire head at one time. I won't make it 

I guess tonight I will start with the back.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 25, 2012)

I've been keeping up with moisturizing and sealing at least every other day. I've also cut a few ssks instead of leaving them for my next trim. So far my ends are feeling good. I'm hoping to get through the summer without any setbacks.


----------



## expowarrior (May 25, 2012)

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc *
Relaxed/Texlaxed
*2. Current Hair Length*
bra strap length (I think. I'm still getting the hang of some of this)
*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends *
dry, uneven in the (on view from the back, there is a shorter, thinner spot in the middle)
*4. What you have tried to improve your ends *
just trimming (probably too often) and moisturizing
*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
Last trim was in March and I did a terrible job - made my hair really uneven.  Next trim is in September and I hope to even it out then. My goal is to moisturize and seal every night, start baggying, and incorporate protein treatments into my regimen.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2012)

Did a search and destroy tonight. It's actually my first. I didn't finish so maybe i will finish over the weekend.

Cowashing and leaving the conditioner in seems to help keep my ends from sticking together. So hopefully getinng rid of the SSKs will help my ends and I can retain some length.


----------



## skyslady (May 26, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this challenge erplexed, I desperately needed to join this one most of all. I have horrible ends; frizzy, dry and damaged. I did the castrol oil challenge with good results: not to much length but definitely thicker and I continue to use it in my regi. Im also just finishing up on the hide your hair challenge which has been wonderful. I found that I love the versitality of wearing wigs and they have been the greatest thing.
Is it too late to join? If not heres my info, but if so I'll just lurk and get helpful hints. 


*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
_Natural_

*2. Current Hair Length*
_APL_

*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
_Frizzy, dry and damaged_

*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
_Moisturize, seal, occasional bagging and dusting_

*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
_Deep condition weekly, bagging, moisturizing at least every other evening and a regular trim schedule_


----------



## gvin89 (May 26, 2012)

Moisturizing and sealing is best for my ends. Currently using Claudie's moisturizing ends insurance and castor oil


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2012)

Welcome expowarrior and skyslady.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2012)

Did a little more search and destroy this morning. So much for doing it in an organized manor  Will probably do a little bit more while putting my hair up tonight. I moisturized my ends with TW Mist Bodifier and sealed with shea butter blend.

I think by leaving protein alone, my ends will be much better


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 26, 2012)

Been lurking for a while and decided that I need to join. A year after the big chop, my ends are getting harder to manage. More and more ssks... 

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc*
Natural

*2. Current Hair Length*
NL

*3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends*
ssks and split ends

*4. What you have tried to improve your ends*
Keep my hair stretched, moisturize, S&D

*5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*
Go back to baggying more, start using my steamer more, keep my hair stretched, and cowash while my hair is in braids (stretched out).


----------



## lamaria211 (May 26, 2012)

Today I washed n dc'd I think ill seal my ends with my Nubian Heritage hair butter


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

Welcome curlycrown85


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

I didn't really finish my search and destroy. My hair is so curly and my strands so fine, it's hard to find the strand with the SSK. So I will do a little bit at a time. I am doing the CG method and laying off of protein so my ends seem to be responded better to that. 

I cowashed today, used conditioner as my leave in. I then moisturized my ends with TW  mist bodifer and then coated my ends with shea butter blend. My ends are very porouse so I think I will apply the TW mist again and seal with butter again. Perhaps I need to always double seal my ends.


----------



## Stationwagon (May 27, 2012)

All Qhemet Bioligics today - washed with Cleansing tea, conditioned with Coco Tree Ghee (with a bit of AO conditioner) and twisted with Alma & Olive heavy cream and Aethiopica butter. I focused a lot on my ends wth the AOHC and they still look a little split. I think the split ends came from the needed combing I did last week. The hair on the nape of my neck does feel a lot better.


----------



## youwillrise (May 27, 2012)

banded my hair (to stretch for twisting tomorrow)
added my oil/butter mix to the ends and on top added shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie...this stuff might work better for me on dry hair?  hmmm...wasnt sure id like it at all as a leave-in (do like as a dc)...but i read somewhere where someone mentioned they used it on dry hair, so i thought i'd try it.  guess i'll see how it goes.  feels good right now.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

As I was sealing my ends tonight I realize need to double seal my ends because they are very porous. I cowashed and then put TW Mist Bodifier on my ends and sealed with my shea butter blend. About an hour later my ends were dry and you couldn't tell I put shea butter on them. I then applied the Mist Bodifier on the ends and applied more shea butter. After I finished each twist you couldn't tell I put shea butter on them. I realized then how porous my ends are. So I am going to make sure that for a few weeks I will double, triple, quadruple seal me ends on wash day. 

I have some unpetroleum jelly that probably works better. But I want to use up the shea butter. But I may do a test on one twists to see if it holds up better.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 27, 2012)

I'm bagging with coconut oil saturated ends. I hope I am retaining well since I've stepped up my ends care.


----------



## abcd09 (May 27, 2012)

So for the past 3 weeks I've been moisturizing with Nexxus Humectress and sealing with argan oil then african hot six oil. They look so much healthier. Plus I've been trimming a lot. I will probably not trim for month.


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 27, 2012)

I almost had a setback when I did a protein treatment yesterday. When I got out of the shower and felt how "hard" my hair was (which it is NEVER hard) and my ends were beginning to break, I began to panic. 

I can't believe I came up with a solution that saved my hair, though. I decided to baggy with Shea Moisture's Curl Enhancing Smoothie while my hair was in twists (stretched out) and kept the two plastic caps on for 24 hours. When I took the plastic off and decided to divide my twists into smaller twists (didn't rinse the Smoothie out), not one single strand broke off! I now see an instant remedy to an overdone protein treatment: baggy for an entire day! :superbanana:

There's no way I was going to have major setback with my ends when I JUST joined this challenge!


----------



## afroette (May 28, 2012)

Joining, my ends are all kinds of jacked, especially at my crown and nape.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc:  Relaxed

2. Current Hair Length:   CBL?

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends:   Bushy at the nape, dry at nape and crown, breaking everywhere

4. What you have tried to improve your ends:    M&S, protein DCs, bunning and soaking ends in oil under bun

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends:   M&S, protein DCs, use an oil lighter than castor oil for sealing, use vaseline on ends before touch-ups, dusting, PS'ing

6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started.  No idea the length of my hair. It is so thin in the back.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

curlycrown85 said:


> I almost had a setback when I did a protein treatment yesterday. When I got out of the shower and felt how "hard" my hair was (which it is NEVER hard) and my ends were beginning to break, I began to panic.
> 
> I can't believe I came up with a solution that saved my hair, though. I decided to baggy with Shea Moisture's Curl Enhancing Smoothie while my hair was in twists (stretched out) and kept the two plastic caps on for 24 hours. When I took the plastic off and decided to divide my twists into smaller twists (didn't rinse the Smoothie out), not one single strand broke off! I now see an instant remedy to an overdone protein treatment: baggy for an entire day! :superbanana:
> 
> There's no way I was going to have major setback with my ends when I JUST joined this challenge!


 
Very nice. I will try to remember that. 

Glad you were able to avoid a setback.


----------



## afroette (May 28, 2012)

I dusted some hair in my back for the second time this weekend. The ends are so bad.  I know I need to cut about an inch, but I am not there yet.  Sigh.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

[USER=90567 said:
			
		

> afroette[/USER];16038381]I dusted some hair in my back for the second time this weekend. The ends are so bad. I know I need to cut about an inch, but I am not there yet. Sigh.


 
It's ok if you aren't there. I'm not there either. I've been refusing to cut the same inch for about 18 months now  I willing to cut anywhere but the back. I need that little bit. 

You will take care of it when you are ready.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 28, 2012)

Had to take my braids out early bc my scalp was itching. Shampooed w/Dr Bronners  (peppermint) + tea tree oil and now I'm DCing w/AOWC. Tomorrow I'll rinse and air dry in braids, and then get my hair cornrowed again this weekend. 

My ends felt a little dry from getting in the pool yesterday, but I think my overnight DC will fix that. I found a few ssks, but I went ahead and cut them. Overall it wasn't too bad. I do think I'll get bigger braids next time because the smaller ones tangle easily and are harder to take out.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

Found out yesterday that my porous ends are just sucking up the shea butter blend that I am putting on them. I applied shea butter 3x on my ends and you couldn't tell it. So today, decided to try unpetroleum jelly to see if it works a bit better.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 28, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Found out yesterday that my porous ends are just sucking up the shea butter blend that I am putting on them. I applied shea butter 3x on my ends and you couldn't tell it. So today, decided to try unpetroleum jelly to see if it works a bit better.



Let us no how that works
I sprayed my celies with AR braid spray then sealed my ends with EVOCO my hair is pretty happy right now


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

Moisturized my hair with TW Mist Bodifier and sealed my ends with unpetroleum jelly. It gives my ends a nice curl. I'm still doing search and destroy finding SSKs a bit at a time. Hopefully cowashing and sealing well will help reduce them.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

Between the Search and Destroy, the cowashing and the sealing with unpetroleum jelly, my ends feel fabulous. I know its a trick  Because if you take the unpetroleum jelly off, they probably feel like sandpaper. But I will take what I can get. 

I am wearing a twist out today, and my ends are nice and curly. I just need to be less heavy handed with the unpetroleum jelly.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 30, 2012)

Rinsed my DC and twisted my hair last night. I did two flat twists across the front w/giant chunky twists in the back and put them in a bun. It took about 45 min to do, which is not bad at all. I usually do small twists which take at least 5 hours. 

I moisturized with my spritz and sealed with grapseed oil. I'm going to skip tonight because I'm tired, but I'll try to M&S again in the morning. 

I also cut a few more ssks (less than ten). I'm excited to see my progress at the end of the summer. I hope the extra care will help my retention.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 30, 2012)

Baggying right now


----------



## TheNDofUO (May 30, 2012)

I need to join this challenge. My ends in the back are a hard frizzy mess. Silicones are the only things that dmooth them down slightly. I know they have to go but.... :'(
I'm flat ironing for the first time since March and I still feel guilty for it. But im craving it


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

[USER=330347 said:
			
		

> TheNDofUO[/USER];16061819]I need to join this challenge. My ends in the back are a hard frizzy mess. Silicones are the only things that dmooth them down slightly. I know they have to go but.... :'(
> I'm flat ironing for the first time since March and I still feel guilty for it. But im craving it


 
Come on in when you are ready.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

I have been sealing my ends with the unpetroleum but last night I put it on my entire twist and man did my hair feel good today. It felt so good I didn't even want to wash my hair tonight.

I'm only going to use it on my ends for the rest of the week because I am testing a new DC before and after washing. But after that I may definitely be doing this more often.


----------



## LaidBak (May 31, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I have been sealing my ends with the unpetroleum but last night I put it on my entire twist and man did my hair feel good today. It felt so good I didn't even want to wash my hair tonight.
> 
> I'm only going to use it on my ends for the rest of the week because I am testing a new DC before and after washing. But after that I may definitely be doing this more often.



If the jelly works for you, I say stick with it!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 31, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Let us no how that works
> I sprayed my celies with AR braid spray then sealed my ends with EVOCO my hair is pretty happy right now



Use roux porosity control


----------



## lamaria211 (May 31, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Use roux porosity control



I have it but im not really sure when to use it to get the best results before wash, after wash, before or after my dc, as a cowash????


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2012)

I am going to dust my ends this weekend. For some reason I was thinking June but I must have been trying to stretch it out. Not sure how I am going to do it. I hate straightening my hair but I need it straight to get a good trim. Maybe I can do curlformers under a dryer. That might be less painful. Then I can trim each curl as I take it out.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 31, 2012)

Oooh im trying my hardest to avoid having to cut or trim my hair


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2012)

DCing with Blue Chamomile under my heat cap. Made sure to work it into my ends. Definitely want to hydrate them well before I trim them tomorrow. I've made my peace with trimming. Nothing left but to do it.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 2, 2012)

Good luck @faithVA

Earlier tonight I was thinking that I would like to trim off about 2 inches. I always have my mind set but when I step in the salon, I chicken out. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=292332


----------



## afroette (Jun 2, 2012)

After several occasions where my hair broke at the ends as soon as I applied castor oil, i must concede it is too think for my hair. I've tried jojoba oil but feel that it doesn't get absorbed. I will try coconut oil, which I briefly used about 4 years ago.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jun 2, 2012)

afroette said:


> After several occasions where my hair broke at the ends as soon as I applied castor oil, i must concede it is too think for my hair. I've tried jojoba oil but feel that it doesn't get absorbed. I will try coconut oil, which I briefly used about 4 years ago.



Have you tried cutting the castor oil with a lighter oil like jojoba, grapeseed, almond, etc. so that the consistency won't be as thick?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 2, 2012)

Had to shampoo again last night. DC'd with GPB - I was a little nervous about the protein but it was nice. I didn't have to follow up with a moisturizing DC. 

I clipped a few ssks, maybe 5. The chunky twists were much better for my ends than the mini twists I'm used to wearing. I decided on two french braids instead of cornrows as my PS for this week.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 2, 2012)

Im baggying with garlic oil n Kenra MC gonna leave it on overnight then wash and DC in the am


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 2, 2012)

I know it's not too late but i should have been In this thread since The beginning. My stylist had to chop off a couple Of inches Of my hair yesterday because my ends were so thin And split. If you neglect your hair, eventually it will catch up with you And began to reflect so.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

I cut off at least 1" to 2.5" today  Not sure why my hair is in such bad shape  If letting go of the protein and increasing my moisture with DCing and cowashing don't work, not sure what I am going to do. 

Now I need to figure out how to style my NL hair. My ends don't love small twists or braids. I need to find 2 styles to rotate between and keep it simple.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 3, 2012)

Dusted my ends a few days ago. My hair looks and feels so much better.

faithVA - Do you have any recent photos of your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];16086515]Dusted my ends a few days ago. My hair looks and feels so much better.
> 
> @faithVA - Do you have any recent photos of your hair?


 
Do you mean of today? No. I have my original pic, I posted in this thread but it was a length check picture. And the only other pics that are recent are in my album. I think there is one in there from January.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 3, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Do you mean of today? No. I have my original pic, I posted in this thread but it was a length check picture. And the only other pics that are recent are in my album. I think there is one in there from January.



I think I missed the length check photo, but an after pic would be good too - whenever you're ready!   I'm sure your hair looks good. Are you looking for a PS for your hair, not just a style in general?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];16086547]I think I missed the length check photo, but an after pic would be good too - whenever you're ready!  I'm sure your hair looks good. Are you looking for a PS for your hair, not just a style in general?


 
I'm open to either PS or style. It doesn't matter. I was having a hard time styling it before the trim, so sort of worried now. I was just barely able to get most of it in a bun with the front twisted. And twists and braids don't seem to help my ends any. I'm thinking I will try to bun the very back and then put in med. size twists and try to pin them up some type of way. 

Maybe I can think straighter after a good nights sleep.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

Spritzed my hair with conditioner/water mix, sealed my strands with sunflower/grapeseed oil and sealed my ends with unpetroleum jelly.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not in this challenge, but I plan to read all the pages to get helpful tips. My hairdresser said my ends are very split. I told her to cut them all off, but she cut about an inch and said she would keep cutting them progressively. I'm just worried that the splits will spread like wildfire before the series of cuts get done with.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 4, 2012)

Sealed my hair with HH Coconut Yuzu Love.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 4, 2012)

I just used Africas Best Herbal Ultimate hair oil on my ends


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 4, 2012)

I sealed my ends with grape seed oil tonight. I added some Komaza care Califia leave in first!  Yum!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2012)

[USER said:
			
		

> pinkness2[/USER]7;16094307]I'm not in this challenge, but I plan to read all the pages to get helpful tips. My hairdresser said my ends are very split. I told her to cut them all off, but she cut about an inch and said she would keep cutting them progressively. I'm just worried that the splits will spread like wildfire before the series of cuts get done with.


 
You are welcome to join or to lurk. We welcome everyone


----------



## afroette (Jun 4, 2012)

Trimmed up to 1 in in some areas but at least 1/2 in.  Here's hoping that will cure the split ends and thin ends.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 4, 2012)

I missed a couple of days of M&S over the weekend, but I got back on it today. I moisturized with WC dvd sealed with shea butter because it was handy. 

I shampooed with castille soap/neem powder/karanja oil on Friday and I'm at day 3 with no flakes or itchiness so that's an improvement also. The less often I have to shampoo = less manipulation and less knots.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 5, 2012)

I may start sealing my ends in shea butter again I havent used it in along time but I remember liking it when I did
I ended up using grease and im hooked!! I love it my hair feels so soft root to tip


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 6, 2012)

Sealed my ends with almond butter last night.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 6, 2012)

I did a scalp massage with sulfur oil, moisturized with CD Tui Spritz, and then slathered my strands with HH Coconut Yuzu Love. I braided my hair in nine, added castor oil to my ends, and decided to baggy.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2012)

I misted my ends with Sta Sof Fro. For some reason I didn't remember to seal them with my oil blend  Will do it tonight.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sprayed AR braid spray all over my minis and sealed with B&B super gro


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive been cutting ssk's all morning I think when im done I might break my scissors. I wanted to start fresh using minis and grease so I can really tell if there is a change


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2012)

Cowashed and used Tresemme Naturals as my leave -in. Sealed my ends with a little bit of castor oil/wheat germ oil.


----------



## LexaKing (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey ladies! I know its been a minute! Still moisturizing daily. I've added Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner to my regimen.  It's a great moisturizing leave in  Still sealing with macadamia oil.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 9, 2012)

I straightened my hair again last night, straighter than the last time. My ends look pretty good except in the very back. Probably because I'm not thorough with my S&D's when I get to that area. I'll trim those while I have them straight. Other than that I think they're coming along nicely. I'll be sealing with argan oil or crisco while my hair is straight. I'm hoping it will last for a couple of weeks. 

I went a whole week with no flaking after my last shampoo, so I was happy about that. We'll see if I can get to two weeks this time.


----------



## sckri23 (Jun 9, 2012)

After a whole lot of portion size practice I finally m&s my whole head today.

Sprayed motions leave in on my scalp and hair (to open pores)

Used sofnfree moisturizer

Sealed with africas best herbal oil then bergamot grease then foamimg wrap lotion

Final coat of wrap lotion and leave in to finish

ETA: Also I trimmed ALOT I think an inch so its really fresh ends


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Ladies,
I haven't updated in this thread in a while but I wanted to come share my progress with you.  Last year I had a setback where my ends had become super extra thin, see through and just bad!  I decided to focus on them.  In the first 2 years of my journey I have been labelled as a slow grower, which actually isn't true.  I grow the average rate but for whatever reason was not retaining all of my length.  Finally with the thin ends I decided to stop airdrying and doing braidouts, twist outs and bantu knot outs primarily and concentrate on rollersetting my hair.  I actually hosted a rollersetting challenge on my blog which kept me motivated.  Finally I began retaining!  Even with a scissor happy stylist who took way more off during a trim than I asked for, I still retained 2-3" in 4 months, with full, healthy ends!

So even though I'm essentially the same length, the difference in my hair is astounding!  I'm so happy that I've finally figured out what works best for my hair! (sorry for the image sizes!)

Here were my ends last year:






And here they are flat ironed today:


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been using serum or almond butter to seal my ends lately.  I just wanted to go lighter for the summer.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 10, 2012)

EbonyCPrincess said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies,
> I haven't updated in this thread in a while but I wanted to come share my progress with you.  Last year I had a setback where my ends had become super extra thin, see through and just bad!  I decided to focus on them.  In the first 2 years of my journey I have been labelled as a slow grower, which actually isn't true.  I grow the average rate but for whatever reason was not retaining all of my length.  Finally with the thin ends I decided to stop airdrying and doing braidouts, twist outs and bantu knot outs primarily and concentrate on rollersetting my hair.  I actually hosted a rollersetting challenge on my blog which kept me motivated.  Finally I began retaining!  Even with a scissor happy stylist who took way more off during a trim than I asked for, I still retained 2-3" in 4 months, with full, healthy ends!
> 
> So even though I'm essentially the same length, the difference in my hair is astounding!  I'm so happy that I've finally figured out what works best for my hair! (sorry for the image sizes!)
> ...



Excellent progress!!


----------



## skyslady (Jun 10, 2012)

Its been a min but I've been desperately trying to save these dry, wiry, thin ends. No matter what I have tried nothing seems to work. So I went to have the damage analyzed and the verdict is in; its dead....I must trim off at least 2 inches ! I will post pics soon.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 11, 2012)

skyslady said:
			
		

> Its been a min but I've been desperately trying to save these dry, wiry, thin ends. No matter what I have tried nothing seems to work. So I went to have the damage analyzed and the verdict is in; its dead....I must trim off at least 2 inches ! I will post pics soon.



Just curious, what do you mean by you went to have them analyzed?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2012)

Your ends look great at EbonyCPrincess. Thanks for the inspiration. I need to get over my hate hate relationship with a dryer and rollerset my hair as well.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 12, 2012)

So I had dh hide my scissors after I did a 3hr dusting session last week and ive been sealing ends with grease I have noticed a tremendous difference in moisture and I dont get many ssk's but I also attribute the lack of ssk's to the fact that I am recovering from HIH( hand in hair disease) I actually think that, that has been the biggest help


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

cowashed with Tresemme Naturals and used it as a leave-in. Sealed my ends with a blend of castor and wheat germ oils. Should have put on shea butter but I wasn't thinking straight  

But I'm in flat twist and my ends are tucked away. 

I'm finger detangling, combing so I have SSKs after my trim but I am hoping I am reversing my moisture trend with the cowashes.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 14, 2012)

I haven't sealed in a few days. My hair is still straight so hopefully my ends are fine. I've been in a bun since Sunday.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2012)

I am attacking SSKs as I find them. Hoping it will make finger detangling/combing easier.

Misted my hair with conditioner/water/Hawaiin Silky, sealed with shea butter blend, followed by sunflower/grapeseed oil. Let's see if this helps.

Oh, then I misted my head with Sta Sof Fro


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

After a wash, dc and acv rinse I used giovanni direct then grease and kemi oyl on my ends


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 18, 2012)

Shampooed with my homemade dandruff shampoo, did a protein DC with HSR/WC/egg, and twisted with shea butter. I made the twists really big (took about 90 min) and put them in a bun. I'll be wearing these until I have to shampoo again. Maybe I'll be able to get a cute twistout out of it. 

I have some SSKs to trim, but I didn't have my scissors handy when I was twisting.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

Trimming SSKs as I find them. After I cowashed, DCd last night. I used Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in and sealed my ends with castor/wheat germ/flax seed oil. I might need something heavier. I am still figuring this out. But its better than nothing I guess.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2012)

Cowashed today then sealed the length of my hair with shea and kemi oyl over giovanni direct ill use grease on my ends before im 100% dry


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

I sealed my ends with my castor/wheat germ/flax seed oil. Then put on my shea butter blend. My ends may hate the oil blend but I'm going to seal with it for now and try to use it up. Then I will switch over to my sunflower/grapeseed oil blend and see if that works better.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder what would happen if I mixed shea butter with grease???


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

I have no clue how my ends are  But the curly girl method is helping so I don't notice how dry they are. But I am sealing with oils and butters on a regular basis and really smoothing the ocnditioners in my ends when I am cowashing and DCing.

I plan on using EVOO and honey on my ends before my wash days to see if I can get some extra moisture into them.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 22, 2012)

I haven't done anything to my hair since I twisted on Sunday. It doesn't feel dry, but not moisturized either. I'll M&S tonight. I'll wash and DC again this weekend.

ETA: ok I moisturized with water/WC, and sealed with grapeseed/coconut oil. Plus I'm baggying tonight, so I'm back on track now. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## expowarrior (Jun 23, 2012)

I caved and trimmed early (in June instead of September - so I'm pushing my next trim forward to December). I just couldn't stand my uneven ends anymore. My hair looks much better and I've been trying to moisturize and seal my ends every night.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

My ends, my ends, my sad, sad ends 

I am ready to chop, chop and start all over.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 24, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My ends, my ends, my sad, sad ends
> 
> I am ready to chop, chop and start all over.



I'm so sorry to hear this (((hugs))).


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 24, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My ends, my ends, my sad, sad ends
> 
> I am ready to chop, chop and start all over.



No more chopping honey braid it up and leave it alone for a lil while


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> No more chopping honey braid it up and leave it alone for a lil while


 
No promises. If I can't turn my hair around with cowashing by the fall, i'm going to chop. I will try to hold out until September though.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 25, 2012)

I wish I remembered when I last dusted my hair.  It looks so much better since I dusted twice in about 15 weeks, but I don't want to over do it. I think Ill wait until mid to late July and start the cycle again.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 25, 2012)

Moisturized with	GroHealthy Milk Protein&Olive oil daily growth lotion sealed with avocado oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

Today after I cowashed I used Giovanni direct leave in then my grease at 60%dry


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 26, 2012)

I haven't been sealing my ends as often as I should be.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> No more chopping honey braid it up and leave it alone for a lil while


 
I made an appointment to get my hair cut the first weekend in August. I ordered a hair analysis from Komaza. So will just start over with a fresh cut and do what I learn from the analysis. So hopefully I can enjoy my hair for the 2nd half of the year.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 27, 2012)

I washed and DC'd again last night, and focused on my ends. I was worried about SSKs from my WNG attempt, but I think my ends are still ok. I may blow dry tonight. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## LexaKing (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry I've been so quiet on here lately...My ends are holding up pretty well, I did a s&d the last week of June but Im gonna get a trim sometime this summer. I'm just dreading having to find a reliable stylist who wont hack of my progress.... I have switched up from using Mizani Coconut Soufflé to Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner as my leave/ moisturizer. I didn't like it as a conditioner but I LOVE it for nightly moisturizing, its a little heavier and I love the smell. I am still following up my moisturizer with Macadamia Oil, I think I have found my staples 

My siggy is my length as of today!!! Im so excited about seeing progress!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

[USER=344541 said:
			
		

> LexaKing[/USER];16280917]Sorry I've been so quiet on here lately...My ends are holding up pretty well, I did a s&d the last week of June but Im gonna get a trim sometime this summer. I'm just dreading having to find a reliable stylist who wont hack of my progress.... I have switched up from using Mizani Coconut Soufflé to Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner as my leave/ moisturizer. I didn't like it as a conditioner but I LOVE it for nightly moisturizing, its a little heavier and I love the smell. I am still following up my moisturizer with Macadamia Oil, I think I have found my staples
> 
> My siggy is my length as of today!!! Im so excited about seeing progress!


 
Since you wear your hair straight, some of the other ladies mentioned going to places like the Hair Cuttery or shops like that. There was actually a thread on there not too long ago. They were saying that they tend to trim only what you say. You might want to look into that.


----------



## LexaKing (Jun 27, 2012)

faithVA Thank you very much! Are these shops all over the place, never heard of them. But any place who will just "dust" my ends would be perfect!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> @faithVA Thank you very much! Are these shops all over the place, never heard of them. But any place who will just "dust" my ends would be perfect!


 
Yes they are typically all over. You can find them in malls or shopping centers. I can't think of all of the names for them. It's things like Supercuts or things like that.

If you work with some white people ask them. Seriously. They usually know where the chains are even if they don't go.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

I baggyd today (cause I was on my porch in the heat waiting for UPS) I used QB BRBC and I just sealed with Africas Best Herbal Oil and JBCO. I didnt use grease( I only use it twice a week) because tomorrow I plan on dcing on dry hair


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 28, 2012)

lamaria211 LOL You are always waiting for a delivery. 

I'm flat ironing my hair at the moment, and my ends look much better than they did six months ago; I owe this mini milestone to this challenge. Thanks faithVA!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

My ends aren't better but detangling with Giovanni Smooth as Silk is a dream for me. I can finger detangle and comb without my fingers getting stuck in my strands  Maybe this will at least help keep them from getting worse.

Sealed the ends of my twists with castor/flax seed/wheat germ oil blend.


----------



## LexaKing (Jun 29, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> lamaria211 LOL You are always waiting for a delivery.
> 
> I'm flat ironing my hair at the moment, and my ends look much better than they did six months ago; I owe this mini milestone to this challenge. Thanks faithVA!



I have to agree with NappyNelle! This challenge has completely helped me establish a great M&S routine! Every night without fail I moisturize my hair and my ends are a million times better from it. Thank you faithVA for encouraging us to moisturize, seal, protect, and improve our ends.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been doing better this week with moisturizing and sealing. I'm wearing my hair out more so I need to be extra careful with my ends. I also DC'd twice this week.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 30, 2012)

Today I rinsed out my DC used Giovanni direct leave in, EVOCO then grease @60% dry


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2012)

Haven't moisturized and sealed. Have been cowashing and doing the Curly Girl Squeeze-Quench method on my ends. It seems to be helping. I sealed my hair with Shea Moisture Smoothie.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 2, 2012)

Is moisturizing and sealing once a day enough when you have not so healthy ends?


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 2, 2012)

*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc:  Natural and loving it
2. Current Hair Length: Mostly Nose Length
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends: I have too many different lengths of hair, so my hair looks very thin
4. What you have tried to improve your ends I am currently using the transitioning technique of cutting my hair as it grows longer to thicken it up
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: Moisturize and Seal, baggy, and drink water
6. Optional: share your current hair measurements *










It looks pretty thick in a shrunken state, but as you can see the twist are stretched and look pretty thin.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2012)

[USER=309145 said:
			
		

> pinkness27[/USER];16313957]Is moisturizing and sealing once a day enough when you have not so healthy ends?


 
I would moisturize and seal them and then just check them throughout the day to determine if you need more. If you moisturize and seal do your ends still feel moisturized 24 hrs later? If not then you may want to do it at least twice a day.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2012)

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];16314157]*1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Natural and loving it*
> *2. Current Hair Length: Mostly Nose Length*
> *3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends: I have too many different lengths of hair, so my hair looks very thin*
> *4. What you have tried to improve your ends I am currently using the transitioning technique of cutting my hair as it grows longer to thicken it up*
> ...


 
Welcome. Well it doesn't seem like you have any major problems with your ends which is good. So evening it out should go pretty smoothly.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sprayed hair with 613 replenishing mist and sealed with jojoba oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 2, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> Is moisturizing and sealing once a day enough when you have not so healthy ends?



I agree with Faith. If your ends don't seem to respond to once a day treatments, up it to twice a day. My ends needed help, but I've found that 3-4x a week works well for them.

Last night I used a bit of hempseed oil on my ends and pincurled. My hair looks much smoother now and still has lots of body.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 2, 2012)

faithVA hump, don't let me hiding these crappy ends in shrinkage fool you. I got a head full of knots and splits. Thanking God he made me natural so I can hide stuff. Probably at least two more haircuts in addition to perfecting a low knot regie to go. 

But on a positive note, I have gone back to monthly trims so I have stopped the damage from traveling up the hair shaft. Having all those short hairs intermingled with longer ones meant that the short hairs would create mid strand knots on the longer hairs. So happy to only have knots on the ends of my hair, instead of on all those lengths. Oh, and my hair is thick enough to wear shrunken twist, not yet thick enough for stretched twist, I look like a finalist in the ugly dog contest with stretched twist  Hoping these monthly trims will get my hair even thicker by the end of summer. I have gone from bald to thin hair; now I am striving for normal thickness,(well can a girl dream)


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 2, 2012)

I oiled my scalp with claudie's grandma pomade, moisterized my hair with enzo lemon spritz, layered on claudie's satin to detangle, seal that with kyra's oil, then I put claudie's moisturizing end on the ends, and sealed the whole thing in brown sugar pomade. Went to sleep in a bun, without a bonnet woke up this morning, and my scalp and hair were dry, so I had to do the whole thing over. I am covering my hair today to see if I can seal the moisture in a little better. trying to use up these natural oils and butters.  

Grease, mineral oil, lanolin, wax, and tar, just last longer at a fraction of the cost. Anybody know how to use butters/oils and grease, so I can get the nourishment/conditioning of natural products with the protective quality of good oil grease?


----------



## SimJam (Jul 2, 2012)

Seamonster ... your hair looks soooooooooo much thicker than how I remember it the last time I was watching your vids !!!!

awesome improvement


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 2, 2012)

SimJam thanks for the words of encouragement


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 3, 2012)

I just finished greasing my ends after a 12 DC and Giovanni direct leave in


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 5, 2012)

I baggyed today (all day) with QB BRBC then sealed with WGHO


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 9, 2012)

OI redid my mins today and moisturized heavy handedly with QB BRBC I just sealed my ends with B&B Supergro grease


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 11, 2012)

Washed, DC'd, and blow dried last night. I've been pretty consistent with moisturizing and sealing over the psst couple of weeks, though im still not doing it as often as I think I should. I also need to do another S&D. Idk when I'll get to that though.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2012)

I tried to do a S&D but way too much hair. Yesterday I used conditioner and put in finger coils. I then trimmed off the scraggly ends. I think I was able to get at least 90% of the rough ends. I will cut any SSKs as I run into them while I am finger combing.

And I think the remaining 10% will be taken care of when I get my deva cut in August. Then I will have a fresh start.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 11, 2012)

I just sprayed my hair with African Royale braidspray and then sealed my ends in JBCO


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 17, 2012)

I used Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Hair Butter and fell inlove


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been spraying my braids with my spritz and sealing with whatever I'm have handy. I'll probably wash this weekend and DC. 

This weekend I dusted my ends and was pleasantly surprised to find very few knots and splits. This challenge is definitely helping.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

It has been confirmed that my always crunchy ends are just the results of old heat damage and they have to be cut to save my hair. So in about 3 weeks I will be getting a cut to about 2" and starting all over again. I am looking forward to easy hair care for a change.


----------



## LexaKing (Jul 21, 2012)

Been using ORS HAIRepair anti breakage cream to moisturize with, I received a sample and really liked it.  Not to mention it smells great and I'm a sucker for good smells! It's heavier than the Mizani I was using so I only use it at night for wrap treatments. I always follow up with my beloved macadamia oil 

I finally relaxed my hair after 7 months and got a fresh trim (about an inch). I still hope to make MBL by then end of the year.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 22, 2012)

I just sprayed my hair with AR Braid spray and ill go over it later with SM curl smoothie


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 27, 2012)

Had to trim yet again.  My nape just wont seem to grow.  You see that chunk in the middle that is missing?  I trimmed all the rest up to there.  *sigh*


----------



## LexaKing (Jul 27, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> Had to trim yet again.  My nape just wont seem to grow.  You see that chunk in the middle that is missing?  I trimmed all the rest up to there.  *sigh*



LaidBak I had the same problem where the middle of my nape wouldn't grow and was noticeably shorter than the rest of my hair. I basically got a trim to even it up, stopped wearing necklaces when my hair is down ( they can pull hairs), started wrapping at night with a soft scarf that doesn't rub back there, and used a   little more moisturizer back there whenever I M&S. It's been growing much better now, since I've removed all possible options of friction on my nape. Hope this helps!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been keeping up with moisturizing and sealing every few days. I haven't been funding too many ssks, so I think the heavy sealing is making a difference.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 27, 2012)

My ends are feeling better, but still popping off. Hope this is progress. Seems like I am breakage free after a trim, neem mask or heavy protein. The knots have reduced.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jul 27, 2012)

I forgot I was in this challenge. 

I plan on cutting off at least an inch when I get some new shears. These ssks are getting on my nerves.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ive been keeping my ends bunned 100% of the time only taking them out to M&S and on wash days


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 27, 2012)

:superbanana: It is a great day! When I rinsed out my scalp mask today, I had only two shed hairs, and two broken ones. The hot oil may have done the trick. My hair seems to really like hemp seed oil. One day, this will be normal for me.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 28, 2012)

It's time for a trim...been about 6 months, but hopefully it won't be too much that has to come off.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 29, 2012)

I trimmed a little early this month so that I could rock my twist for the week end. My ends have been breakage light for three days, wow.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 30, 2012)

Buttered my ends before bed


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 30, 2012)

Applied EVOCO to the length of my hair concentrating on my ends, now back in a bun they go


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just got a trim/cut after 8 months. My ends were in bad shape, but I plan to pay more attention to them from here on out.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2012)

I did the Komaza Hair Analysis and the verdict was that I couldn't save my ends nor my hair. She recommended that I cut it down to 2" and start over. So last night I cut my hair to 2". So definitely starting with fresh ends.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 7, 2012)

I went almost a week without doing the heavy sealing on my ends. I was still moisturizing, but not sealing. I was starting to feel some knots on my ends so I moisturized and sealed with vaseline this morning. I guess  heavy sealing is a must for me when my hair is not straight.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just sealed using Vatika oil concentration on my ends now back in a bun


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 8, 2012)

faithVA Your cut is really cute, but when did this happen? Where can I read the details? Your hair never seemed damaged to me, so I'm just confused that your hair was beyond repair. erplexed

Last night I sealed my damp hair with HH Avocado Cloud, concentrating on my ends.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @faithVA Your cut is really cute, but when did this happen? Where can I read the details? Your hair never seemed damaged to me, so I'm just confused that your hair was beyond repair. erplexed
> 
> Last night I sealed my damp hair with HH Avocado Cloud, concentrating on my ends.


 
Hey NappyNelle! Thank You. It is not as painful as I thought. I cut it to 2" on Saturday and then shaped it again on Sunday  

I didn't know my hair was damaged that badly either. I had a hair analysis with KomazaCare and she said that I had heat damaged my hair and it was severe that the mid-shaft splits had worked their way up to about 2" to 3" from the root.   I always wondered why my ends were so crazy, thus this thread. So even though I was dusting and trimming, I wasn't going high enough so the splits kept spreading. 

You can read more about it in my blog. 

I am hoping that I got most of the damage. But my ends still aren't luscious.  I am not sure if I didn't get it all and still need to dust every 4 to 6 weeks. But hoping for better results for the rest of 2012.

I would love to rejoin your twist, bun, braid challenge but that might be next year sometime before I'm ready for some twists.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2012)

Very pretty cut faithVA

I babied my ends but it wasn't working. I got them cut about 2 months ago. No my healthy ends are back. My hair behaves better. I will maintain them through moisturizing/sealing. Claudie's ends assurance makes them feel great.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

Gonna coconut butter my ends before bed


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a confession to make ladies - I have not been spending too much time on my hair, let alone my ends. But they seem to be doing quite fine. In fact, the less I do to them, the more they thrive - don't know why, but it's working.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 15, 2012)

My ends are so much better post-cut. I am going back to my twists and updos. Monitoring my ends and edges.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 15, 2012)

I did a 1/4" trim yesterday. I think for the health of my ends (and hair) I'm going to eliminate my midweek CW I believe that the less I manipulate my hair the better off ill be cause I'm not trying to trim again for a long time


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 20, 2012)

My ends have improved a lot since I joined this challenge. I haven't had to trim or S&D in months. I've clipped a few SSKs here and there, but nothing like before. My retention for the year should be pretty good.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 21, 2012)

My ends are looking pretty good, but the tips are starting to look a little thin. Back in June, when I first big chopped they were so thick, and healthy looking. As my hair grows the ends are thinner. I chop my bangs every month, so they are staying thick. 

I am starting to wonder if my hair grows thin, and might catch up, or am I going to have to choose between long or thick?


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 21, 2012)

My ends look and feel great I'm really gonna baby them from now on so I don't have to trim again til next year


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't been sealing my ends as diligently as before, so I have to step my game up. Tonight, I sealed my ends with HH Cooling Chamomile Whip; it smells delicious and has a lovely texture.


----------



## Trixie58 (Aug 29, 2012)

My first self-trim. It's probably a little uneven but I'll get it shaped and evened up when I hit BSL. Till then it's just little dustings.

I'm going to my stylist next time though. I can't handle the pressure!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

Trixie58 said:


> My first self-trim. It's probably a little uneven but I'll get it shaped and evened up when I hit BSL. Till then it's just little dustings.
> 
> I'm going to my stylist next time though. I can't handle the pressure!


 
Your ends look good Trixie58. Great job!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

I am still in search of luscious ends  I cut off most of the damage 30 days ago. And I probably will dust at the end of the year to get off the rest. 

It's harder focusing on the ends at this length. So I will wait it out until my hair is long enough to twist on a regular basis. I have quite a few SSKs wearing my hair shrunken. But my ends still don't feel nearly as bad as they did when they were damaged. That leaves me hopeful, that as I grow my hair out I can have nice ends one day. 

In the meantime, I am going to moisturize and seal daily. And try to cause as little breakage as I can.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 30, 2012)

My ends are doing great M&S daily, keeping my hair in a bun and beating HIH disease has really paid off


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 4, 2012)

If I spray the last two inches of my hair with scurl, can I skip out on sealing?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

[USER=309145 said:
			
		

> pinkness27[/USER];16760035]If I spray the last two inches of my hair with scurl, can I skip out on sealing?


 
If you have found that scurl alone works for your ends then by all means use only that.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ends doing great been keeping the moist and in a bun for months now


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 7, 2012)

My hair is finally grazing my shoulders again, but I had my hair analyzed and they said I needed to trim 1 inch.  I can't, I just can't!  It took me so long to get back here.  *sigh*  But I have an appointment for today.  I'm gonna just ask for a dusting.  I can't part with an inch right now.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 8, 2012)

Dusted the ends of my twists and M&S. I need to dust more regularly.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## LexaKing (Sep 12, 2012)

Sigh.... I need to do better about posting and keeping updated! Since school has started up again I feel like I'm always MIA. But I'm going to work on it, I have been missing you ladies! 

Tonight I M&S, I'm hoping to gain 2 inches by the end of the year. I'm currently BSL and hopefully I'll be MBL within 4-5 months 

I've been slacking on my vitamins and bunning it's really time to get back on the ball.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2012)

Did a big trim (1" is a lot for me) I just misted my ends with 613 replenishing mist and did a twisted bun


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 15, 2012)

I never did make that appointment to trim my ends, so I trimmed them myself today.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 21, 2012)

Started sealing ends with ceramide oils


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 23, 2012)

Been moisturizing and sealing regularly. Ends are looking pretty good. I need to wash and DC today or tomorrow.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 23, 2012)

Sealed my ends with mango butter tonight before bed


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 25, 2012)

Sealed ends with HH CCW and wore a shower cap for a few hours.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 29, 2012)

Been using my shea Butter mix on my ends x2 a day. And baggying my ends only. Ill trim again when I do my next telax


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 5, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Sealed ends with HH CCW and wore a shower cap for a few hours.



This time I massaged warm vatika oil throughout my length, then I sealed with HH CCW. I'm GHE-ing overnight. 

It's a good thing that I'm single and sleep alone; I would be embarrassed if my SO could hear my shower cap crinkle under my scarf.


----------



## kurlllz (Oct 6, 2012)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Natural

2. Current Hair Length
Mid-Back length

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
Thin/somewhat dry

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
Satin pillow case/moisturize ends/jojoba ends

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
Continue the above/tuck ends while home/light dusting

6. Optional: share your current hair measurements either in inches or body lengths (SL, APL). You may want a record of where you started.
I guess MBL

This is the last measurement pic I took...measuring every month pic-wise. (of course wet)


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 6, 2012)

I straightened my hair and dusted my ends again. I had some ssks but I took off a very small amount and my ends felt much better. Heavy sealing and regular dusting is working well for me.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've been moisturizing my ends twice a day and only sealing at night before bed. I'm also joining the V challenge so I'll report back and let you ladies no how that works. Still planning to trim next relaxer on Nov 9th


----------



## SimJam (Oct 6, 2012)

I should have updated in this thread, my ends have been doing well

using co-cleaners, tea rinses and upping my protein to every 2 weeks has whipped them into shape


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 7, 2012)

Sealed my ends with jojoba oil last night.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Oct 7, 2012)

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> If I spray the last two inches of my hair with scurl, can I skip out on sealing?



I think so when ever I'm in a sew in I just spray scurl an my hair does fine.... You might just have to use it more since you're not sealing.... Well maybe not but that's what I learned from experience lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone using serum on their ends?


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 7, 2012)

sealed my ends with lacio lacio followed my Mizani Supreme Oil


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2012)

This thread has been quiet. Sorry I haven't been around. It's hard for me to know what to do with my ends with a twa. My hair is just getting long enough that I have an end to seal.  

Even with the twa my ends tend to stay bushy. Not sure why that is. So I sealed my ends with shea butter/cocoa butter mix. 

I am going to do a search on bushy ends and see if I can find some tips.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been rollersetting so I haven't been sealing my ends between sets lately. They seem to be doing fine though since they're stretched. My next dusting will be some time next month.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 31, 2012)

Sealed my ends last night with HH CYL.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2012)

Haven't been doing much with my ends. Finally have my hair up in a low manipulation style. Maybe that will help keep down the wear and tear on my ends. I feel SSKs and some roughness, but I am going to hold off dusting until January. I plan on buying some new shears.

Probably going to keep my hair in finger coils until the spring if I can stand them that long.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 21, 2012)

Been baggying my ends religiously since I relaxed


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2012)

This thread is pretty quiet and has been since November. 

Anyone in this thread or lurking or just stopping in interested in redoing this challenge in 2013?


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 22, 2012)

faithVA said:


> This thread is pretty quiet and has been since November.
> 
> Anyone in this thread or lurking or just stopping in interested in redoing this challenge in 2013?



I am! I'm obviously very late, but I still try to pamper my ends several times a week; I happen to update in the Oils thread because I can find it easily. I just applied a heavy amount of HH Happy Hempy Pomade to my Celie braids, and I'm sleeping with a shower cap under my scarf.

I'm willing to do a deep trim, but I'd like to see what my hair looks like straight first. I did a dusting earlier this month, but it wasn't very precise since I snipped in very large sections.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm in faithVA  I've been keeping my ends in check to avoid over trimming. M&S x2 a day and DCing x2 a week. After all ends make inches!!


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 22, 2012)

faithVA
im down for 2013, i've started baggying and i like what it does for my hair


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, how could I have forgotten this thread??
I got about 1.5 inches cut off to even my left side with my right and to get rid of damage.  This was about a moth ago at the same time I got my relaxer.

Frustrated though because I still have issues.  When I go to seal my ends I have little broken pieces coming off in my hand.  Arrgggh!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 22, 2012)

this thread helped me to figure out my ends issues and allowed me to finally see some progress this year.

will need to continue next year so, yep Im in !!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I will get the new thread up soon. Will let you know.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 27, 2012)

Baggied my hair tonight.  Didnt add any oil or product, I just want my ends to be in a friction free environment.  I've done this a couple nights this week.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 27, 2012)

Double post


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 27, 2012)

I baggy my ends x4 a week


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 31, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thanks ladies. I will get the new thread up soon. Will let you know.



I need to join the 2013 challenge ....I've been neglecting my ends and it shows!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2012)

[USER=105443 said:
			
		

> coyacoy[/USER];17595631]I need to join the 2013 challenge ....I've been neglecting my ends and it shows!


 
The new thread is up. It should be in the 1st 3 pages somewhere.


----------

